# Woking Nuffield Part 24



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home

Happy chatting and good luck to you all

Dee
xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay - I'm first !! - and don't make any comments about first the worst


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL I'm second 

I'll post a proper reply in a while as I'm working right now and supposed to be photo editing - can't concentrate though - must get this done or my client will go mad!

Bendy love - ignore the silly woman who sent you a pm, she sounds horrible and is taking her miserableness out on you  Keep smiling babe, you are lovely. 

Back in an hour or so (If I don't fall asleep)


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well...have taken my pregnyl....so roll on wed. Am feeling postive which had been helped by Mr and Mrs W fantastic news.......i am so pleased for you both......  
Emma - i am so sorry i didn' manage to say goodbye, it is so hard for me to get on during the day...have a fab time and I hope i have good news when you get back.
I am supposed to be preparing for a Powerpoint 2003 training session and I haven't even started yet.
So will have to say bye
Sending lots of love to you all


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

hello everyone!

Wow lots of chatting been going on again today! Taken me ages to catch up. I really wish I could get on during the day...roll on half term!

All this talk of everyone has made me feel bad. I put on a bit during tx over the summer but have been eating lots of crap, trying to make me feel better I guess. I have totally got out of the way of exercising, altho I s'pose I do walk the dog.

*I wish* - I didn't realise that you are a teacher too! What age do you teach?

*Bendy * - That woman who sent the PM is so horrible and clearly doesn't know you at all.

*Emma * - Hope you have a fab holiday!

*Wildcats * - Brilliant blood results. Must be twins!!! 

*Ali * - Those follies sound fab - full steam ahead for Wed then!

*NVH* - You must tell us all how Lesley's redaing goes, I am definetely intruiged by the hole thing.

*Monkeylove * - We are going to be cycle buds again - we start d regs a week today. How you feeling about this cycle? I am looking forward to getting started but am also not (if that makes sense??) as I know what's ahead, well hopefully a different outcome!

Hello to everyone else!

xx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Barney bear

I'm currently teaching yr3/4. What age do u teach? I know what u mean about getting on here during the day........no chance!!!! Actually i wonder if u can help me.............. what do i tell my school? Haven't said anything as yet but know I need to, and soon! It's a new job but only temp until xmas, so really not sure what to say as need to get another job asap. Have u mantioned anything? What did u say?

Cheers


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Alisha,

I also start d/r on Wednesday so it looks like we will be cycle budies  
I am excited now and want to get started. Lets hope Wildcat started the run of BFP's for us!

Hi to I wish and Barney Bear if you are still on line!

Night Night

Jules xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - well done on the Pregnyl - you get a lovely day off from injections tomorrow then it's EC day!! woo hoo

KTx - I'm jealous of your bed - SUPER kingsize WOW and I thought ours was fab!! I love space.

Myra - sent you some bubbles back - they are like virtual hugs sort of, you blow them to someone who needs them or just to be nice as bendy said.

Bendy, as I said earlier hun, ignore the snotty woman - use the delete button and forget her, she doesn't know you and is just trying to ruin your day. do this back to her instead









Minow - I hope you enjoyed your easy meal - gotta love not having to cook once in a while - I cook most things too from scratch but some days we just go to KFC, or the fish n chip shop! yum. Although all that food could slow down your hanky panky! (I doubt it!!) naughty minx









All this weight loss talk makes me want to eat a carrot or two! I will have to wait a while now to diet - but I don't mind, at least I can say I'm pg now when people tell me I've put on weight! Bendy your weight loss is incredible. I bow down to you 

Alisha/Jules - one day to down regging - go girls! Oh - you can drink skimmed milk for protein too - woking told me it had to be semi or whole milk but I get both semi and skimmed these days (diet) and the protein is the same but the calories (and sadly taste) are a *lot* less - worked ok for me this time I was also naughty and didn't manage the 3 litres of water every day.

How ar the 2ww girls doing? all gone quiet

I wonder if Emma made it to bed yet!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Here is the latest list. I am really pleased to be able to move the Wildcats into the "Beans on Board" section!
Let me know if anything else needs updating.

*Waiting to Start*
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 9th Oct (Approx) 
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
NVH (FET) D/R 12th Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET) 
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow

*D/Ring*
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept 
Budgie D/R 9th Sept 
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 

*Stimming*
AliPali stimming since 15th September E/C 27th September 
Luc 

*E/C - 2ww*
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET)  
Beckers Testing 2nd October 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) Testing 6th October 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07  
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Wildcat & MrWildcat. 

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Jules read your post about starting dregging on weds and thought naaaaaaaa its Thursday I start as its my brothers 40th birthday on 27th and just realised AAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh it is wednesday I must start buserilin OMG i would of totally bodged that up ....Durrrrrrrrrrrr!  just had a look at e/c dates my pencilled in for 25th oct and yours is the 30th?  i'm hanging on to the 2nd time lucky vibe YAY  (off the back of wildcats success)

So thanks for that as I would of carried on believing that thursday was the 27th 

fingers have a fantastic holiday you lucky thing 

AliP good luck with the e/c on wednesday 

how are you luc hope stimms are ok 

Ktx thanks for your lovely message  for us it will be 2nd time lucky vibe YAY  the bed sounds fandablytastic
Barney not long now to you starting again felt exactly the same (excited,scared worried nervous ) but now kind of embracing it all  
hope the 2ww girls beckers and Hope are ok  
Mr W it was me who said I might test daily  as i feel it could prepare me more but i understand your point of view 
Hi to all other ladies & lad


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Bendy - just reply quite simply WHATEVER!!!!

Where's Gill been  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

How is everyone today? Cheesy - how is the bubba this morning?

Hi Hatster - thanks!  Well done on the AF - it all starts now! Acu doesn't really hurt - although I didn't like the ones in th ears much but I dont think you will have that today.  Good luck.

Alisha - you start tomorrow - yaaaayy. Don't get the dates wrong!!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm still here on the slowest 2ww ever  

Cyclogest is not agreeing with me this time   

beckers - hope you aren't going too crazy   

everyone else -      as appropriate


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Hope

hows it going, how far in are you now        

Beckers - how you doing honey?        

Wildcat - fine I think, its a constant worry   have midwife at 2 so will ask her about this anterior placenta and lack of FM I seem to have   Has it sunk in yet  

Hatster - congrats for starting on the 15th honey, will be here b4 you know it  

Alisha - good luck for the de-reggers honey, WRITE A POST NOTES ALL ROUND THE HOUSE WITH THE DATES   

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Alisha - getting the dates wrong is my worst nightmare! I'm paranoid about getting the drugs wrong as well  

cheesy - had transfer on Friday so this is day 5 I suppose   I'm off work today but will be going back tomorrow so hopefully that will make time pass quicker   How's that little bean of yours? 

Hatster - good luck at acu   I don't find it hurts at all, but I did have some odd sensations at my sessions last week   (burning feeling around the needles, my feet suddenly heating up...)

Wildcat - you must feel like you're in a dream at the moment


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Hope, yeah I worked the full 2ww, I think I would have gone bonkers even more at home, this site was my saving grace I think, I found the 2nd week worse than the first, sorry, I suppose its just cause its closer to d-day    

Beany is fine, I think, seeing midwife at 2, so will see


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, I can't access this site from work   (well I could, but our internet activity is monitored and I wouldn't want them asking questions  )

On my last 2ww I flew through the first week without any worries and then the second dragged, but I think that's because I really believed it was going to work (I mean, why wouldn't it?!  ). This time round has been much harder to think positive (and I'm terrified I'm going to end up with no frosties and having to do a fresh cycle again  )

Hope everything goes well with the midwife this afternoon


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah bless you hope,. I only got 6 eggs and only two took   I was gutted as wanted some in the freezer as was told several times by woking unlikely to work first time for me, I was give a 10% decrease on their stats by the way due to my severity of endo  

My hubby said to me when I was disappointed and I really was, also to be honest cause I didnt have another 5k for another cycle at the time or nor do I now, but he said " the objective was 2 good eggs was it not? and thats what you got, some dont even get this far" which kinda amazed me seeing as he previously, I thought, hadnt even really taken any notice and was a true "sleeping" partner at the appts  

However, I do understand 100% what you are saying but concentrate on where you are now, day by day and the embroyo's you have on board and getting them to stick darling and worry about the rest IF and when it happens  

     

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - no it hasn't sunk in, i think that will take a while and as with eve3ryone on here i still have concerns - I've never made it past the first scan before so I might settle more once we have jumped that hurdle.

Hope, what's up with the botty bullets? are you having nasty side effects?    Try not to worry about the end result - stay     all the time and visualise those embies growing. No negative thoughts    (same to you beckers!)


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

cheesy - very good advice so I'll try to pay attention to it  Seeing the success stories on here keeps me going 

wildcat - botty bullets are just giving me very painful bloating  Trying to be careful about what I eat so I don't make it worse. Teamed with the HRT tablets it makes me feel sick and tired - just like being pregnant I suppose! 

OK, aim for the day is to THINK POSITIVE!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hope - go and have the hottest curry you can find with extra chillies    only teasing mate


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Cheeky mare!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope - you go girl keep those thoughts 100% positive at all times!  Bloating sucks, i'm still bloated (or is that just fat?!!! lol) Take it easy today - last day before back to work so put your feet up and get bored with the crappy daytime tv.

I have to go out for a bit but I'll be back to chat with you later.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone....

Well no one can accuse me and emma for chatting too much ever again, cause you lot sure 
aren't struggling to crack on without us!     

Hope - lots of     for your 2ww, hang on in there!

Monkeylove and Barney bear - how cool you two will be doing your tx together.  I wish you loads of    

Haster - I start on the 12th so looks like we'll be cycle buddies  

Cheesy - good luck with your appointment today!  

Wildcat - some people just don't know how lucky they are    I guess unless you've had fertility problems they just
take it for granted! they will never understand what we go through   

Fingers - getting excited for your hols?

Gill - where are you??

Well emma must be nearly there by now or is she there already!    cow!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning

I know I can chat lately     guilty as charged   I think she lands at 10am, lucky mare and plans to be on the beach by noon  

Yeah where is Gill last couple of days  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry NVH   I don't get on very often but I like to make up for lost time when I do  

Wildcat - perfectly natural for you to feel that way I think  And when it comes to smoking in pregnancy, well best if I  

Must go - my cleaner has arrived and I want to get out from under her feet  

Happy chatting


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Is having a cleaner the in thing    feeling a bit left out....gonna have to speak to dh me thinks!  

Emma has arrived!!  

Cheesy - you and fingers do pretty well in the  department!   i guess its just in our blood!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Boo!!!!  Here I am!

How the devil are you all!

Blimey Wildcat that level was high are you sure you havent got a litter of kittens in there?                

Bendy sod that snotty woman 

I hope Emma's not clucking too much without her FF fix 

I am back at work again only half days this week which is lush! Im still in my jimmy's  

Only 2 more days of the gross bum bullets  and then watch out Woking we want a follow up quickly and I will be armed with a clipboard and a 1001 questions!

Ive just sent my pennies and photo to Lesley 

Oooo ark at you lot cleaners indeed!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hello Gill

Only one scrubber in my house and thats me    

xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi There

Sorry to start a new thread, but I didn't like to but in on the ones already going!! We are due to start treatment at the Woking Nuffield shortly and I just had a couple questions.

Firstly, the consultant Mr A was very keen that as I am 30, we should only transfer one embryo back to reduce the risk associated with multiple births - we pretty went along the line sthat they know best and were happy to take his advice but I just wondered what other people felt about this and whether it is common place at other clinics now?

Also, my other big concerns (on a practical level) is getting time off work for scans etc - could anyone give me some idea of the amount of time I will need off for appointments/recovery and also what time the Woking Nuffield opens for appointments etc?

Many thanks in advance and all the very best to everyone on here - this site is a godsend!

Just thought i'd put this post here, no such thing as butting in hun everyone is welcome here  pam xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah and me I have slight OCD and have to do my own on the same day, in the same way each week! Clean Clean Clean! I would proberly clean before the cleaner got in!   

Thanks for asking after me, its nice to belong!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy is a scrubber.....cheesy is a scrubber    

Gill - half days eh    I reckon you should pin em down for a follow up for sure  

Welcome karen - there is this huge debate about one or two embies, i think its more to do with age!
I am sure one of these lovely ladies will fill you in on the details!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there everyone,

Thanks for moving my thread here - thought I was going mad for a second when I couldn't see it!

Sorry if I am asking things that have already been discussed a zillion times! I will definately read through the old threads when I get a chance.

Thanks again x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh karen i didn't mean you had to read through all the threads - trust me that would take forever with all the  
on here from cheesy, fingers and emma!    

From memory Mr R doesn't really agree with multiple pregnancies cause of potential complications and as they seem to be happening 
more and more, they are opting for the single transfer.  I think they look at it case by case before they make their decision though.
Saying that I can't think of anyone on here that would've love twins!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Karen

I was told 2 to put back no questions asked but probably cause I have severe endo, blocked tubes and am 33   so I never had any trouble but I do think recent peer pressure from media and government groups are leading clinics to re-think their regulations so to speak   From the other ladies here, I see it is at the moment a case by case situation for the best outcome for the parents and potentil child.

I also work full time and I took 6 days holiday (12 half days for scans and appts) and I worked the full 2ww. Some chose not to but I would have gone mad at home thinking to myself every minute   Its each to their own but with working full time unless you have an understanding work place, i.e if it works, you'll leave anyway, I didnt have much choice. Some of the scan appts can be delayed which is why I took half days as to not stress myself out on top of the treatment trying to rush back to work. Of course, distance you live from the clinic contributes aswell, I was a good 40 mins to 1 hour drive away and the un-predictable M25  

Hope this helps at little, I wish you well honey and welcome to a lovely bunch of ladies on this thread.

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

This girl at work has bought in the biggest bag of jelly tots and I can't stop
flipping eating them! Need to   my mouth!  they are soooooooo addictive!
Meant to be on a diet


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all and happy tuesday

Hope everyone's having a good day so far. My boss is in a real stinker of a mood today...

Barneybear - really pleased that we will be cycle buddies again and hoping that we will get our BFPs this time! FET seems to take longer than a fresh cycle so maybe we 'll be on the whole of the 2ww together and be able to go slowly mad together. 

Had some good news yesterday as my mum has decided to pay for our FET - hurrah! That was a very nice surprise when I went to see her. 

Sarah - hi and nice to meet you. We had 1 embryo put back the first time as that is what the clinic strongly recommended, and we had 4 to freeze. Even though I had a BFN I don't regret it but are going to have 2 embies put back this time (as long as 2 good ones survive the thaw). As it was our 1st cycle both dh and I thought we should go with what the clinic recommended. I am not sure what we would do next time on a fresh cycle, although hopefully we are not going to need it as our FET is going to work  . I don't mind if I have one or two babies - I just want he/she/they to be healthy. Good luck with your treatment!

4 injections down - still seems ages until my scan though. I have been a bit naughty this time round though and have been drinking more booze than on my fresh cycle. The party we were at on Saturday night had a free bar so that was pretty tempting and then had a couple of glasses of bubbly with my mum last night as I will be on 2ww (hopefully) for her 70th birthday so wanted to toast her birthday before then!  Whoops - definitely time to cut down.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry - rather than Sarah I meant to say Karen   - see those drinks last night have effected my brain!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - thought I was being   when you said sarah    
4 jabs down already! don't worry about the   too much, you sound like me   just as long
as you cut it out during the progynova stage! 
Are you scared about the big thaw! Thats the bit that   me the most
Charlie kindly posted my good bye post on the other board yesterday....it was quite sad reading the replies  
Did you see that clara is having twins!  I am wishing you loads of luck with your fet


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you all for replying and for making me feel so welcome!

He did seem to feel quite strongly about it - I think we have also decided to go with his advice for now as it is our first cycle - after that I would be enclined to go for two like you next time....

As for work, it is a tricky one.  All three directors, (one of which is my immediate boss) are male and none are known for their compassion towards women and anything baby related.  My boss would have heart failure if he though I might be off on maternity leave so I know not to expect any sympathy/compassion!  I suppose there is no point worrying about it until we've been to our 2nd appointment on 19th Oct when we should find out more about timescales etc.  

It helps so much to know you are not the only ones going through this, and also to know there is somewhere you can ask questions without fear of looking silly.  Thanks again for making me feel welcome and good luck to everyone with their treatments xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH

Just popped onto BC and see your post and Clara's. I occasionally drop in but even after a month I don't seem to know many people on there and this board is much better I think (now I have my head round how it works).

I am not too worried about the thaw yet but I know I will be when we get to that stage. At the moment the whole thing seems a bit unreal tbh. Definitely will cut out the booze after my baseline scan - my social diary is a lot quieter from now on so will be easier to avoid drinking. I just can't refuse a glass of bubbly, I'm afraid... And it's my wedding anniversary next week so I know that I will want to have drink then as well. Oh dear, I sound like such an alky.

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Karen - welcome to the woking thread! 

We had 1 embie the first time as we didn't have any choice due to poor eggs/fertilisation  - the 2nd time we got to put 2 back as we had a much better response and I just got my BFP.  It's a tough one as the clinics are trying to slow multiple pregnancies - but if you feel strongly for 2 then push for it.

As for time off, you will need to attend a few scans - a baseline scan then another a week later - then every opther day until ec - it['s about 4/5 in total - they take no time at all so arrange for a 30 min time slot at the clinic plus any time it takes you to get there. You will need to take the day off for EC day for sure - plus I'd recommend the day after as you are sore! for ET day it takes no time - 15 mins! but again if you can take the day off it's advised just so you can rest. After that it's ok to go back to work - just take it easy (no heavy lifting, no aerobics! etc) - tell your boss you need a few days off - or tell him you are going into hospital - you don't have to tell him why if you dont want, just say it is personal!!  Good luck

monkeylove - thats 4 jabs less than you had the other day! woo hoo!

NVH - I love jellytots - you will end up with a sore tongue!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - i can't get enough of champers eithers so i'll join you in the alky club!    
I guess you are lucky cause you have 4 so guaranteed you will be PUPO again  
I do know what you mean about starting again! lets hope we are pg for xmas  


Wildcat - sore tongue    they don't stay long enough in my mouth for that !


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Firstly congratulations on your BFP Wildcat - you must be over the moon    

I think I'll do as you suggest and tell him I'm going in to hospital but not be too specific - to be honest he is a typical man and if I so much as hint that it's women's issues (not actually a lie!) he'll run a mile rather than ask any questions!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning all you lovely ladies

I bet Emma is already sunning herself on the beach  wish it was me.

Well day off for me today, dh is on his way back from Warsaw, i told him he would not be allowed back in the house if he was not armed with a little pressie for me 

Welcome Karen, you will get loads of support from the ladies here, they have been great welcoming me into the fold, although i have not had any treatment yet, still waiting for my first appointment.

Hope everyone is well.

Wildcat, still  for you 

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Karen - I told my male boss that I was having an gynaecological op and that definitely shut him up! I found that much easier than him completely knowing my business, not that I don't like him as a person but I didn't really want that many people knowing as it's obviously a v personal thing! 

NVH - pg by Xmas would just be the best, wouldn't it? I am much more relaxed with the FET, probably because I know a bit more what to expect but also because I guess there's sadly less chance of it working but I will try to think positive once I am on the 2ww and the frozen monkeys are back on board. There's no guarantee that they will thaw ok but if only one does and it's the one that gives me a BFP I won't mind in the slightest!

If I'm not pg I will be drinking a lot over Christmas I can guarantee. I have always been a big drinker and I still find it v strange to be the soberest one out of my friends these days. The party on Saturday was good case in point - both dh and the two friends staying with us were pretty plastered! I almost had to drag them physically out of the party to get the last tube home. I felt like such a party pooper

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Had to go to see my GP yesterday as i had a lovely rash appear on my tummy, he made me smile when he asked me if i was on the pill, i wish


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well I am back from my scan - basically my ovaries are 3 times the size of any normal woman so that is what is causing the pain. Goes without saying that it is caused by the PCOS and nothing they can do. Good news is it won't affect tx. Start d/regging on *17th Oct... *

Anyway must catch up with some work as I've been out all morning - no time for personals now apart from

NVH - I think yuou might have been gossiping more than me 2day!!

Karen - welcome to the Woking thread...

Catch up later


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingerscrossed, really pleased that you can get started in Oct


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Fingers - well done on the start date honey not long    

Hello myra   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Fingers - good news on the start date! sorry your ovaries are all swelled up  take it easy and give them a rest, mine get pretty painful sometimes, have done for years and I find taht lying flat can help a little.

I've never been much of a drinker as I tend to get really raly sick the next day (which is never a pretty sight!) but I did give up smoking this year for the tx, it's hard when you have to give something up that you enjoy but every time I think about wanting something like a cig I remind myself why I gave up and that being a mummy is more important right now. I wish I could give up tasty food though! I think I find diets harder than giving up the cigs!

NVh - same a jelly tot for me - oh and don't give them to Mr W - he once got one stuck up his nose (ok he was a kid at the time1!)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - know what you mean about getting plastered at xmas if its not successful! hence
the timing for the treatment    I know I will feel crap going into 2007 with no bfp!  a repeat
performance of this year!  

Wildcat - we gave up the smokes last year november, best thing i ever done, although i still miss
it occasionally   but will never ever go back !  

Fingers - sorry about your ovaries hun   but as long as it won't affect tx thats the main thing! I presume
they will keep you on a low dosage of stimms so that you don't over stimmulate!    we'll be cycle buddies  
well sort of, i'll just be 5 days ahead of you  

Myra - on the pill   does he not know about he tx then  

Cheesy - not long now til your appointment....did you say you was in that slough hospital


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

NVH Slough hospital   no its at my local GP's in Maidenhead to see the community midwife, leaving here at 1.45 and should be back to work for about 3ish but may call in and not (have an excuse in mind) I have done nothing all day and am so tired I wanna go to bed, infact its proberly the lack of work to do that has made me sleepy, literally i have nothing today, there is NOTHING to do barr watch the clock   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Seaqueen (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi 

I hope you don't mind me joining in your thread.  

You guys seem to have a great relationship, FF is a godsend!  I wish you all the very best.

We are just looking at the the possibility of IVF at the moment, I will find out next week if its more surgery or onto IVF.  I have been looking at the HFEA website for success rates, does anyone now the current success rates at Woking and also the average cost?

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post? Please let me know if there is anywhere more appropriate?  I can't seem to find anywhere more suitable.

Thanks and take care

C xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - yes they'll give me a low dose anyway because of PCOS and risk of OHSS. They don't think it'll upset the tx as it is the actual ovaries that are enlarged and not the cysts. Are you going to be on long protocol, I have a tentative date for EC of 15th Nov... scary!!

Scatterbrains - welcome to the thread. HFEA figures run 2 years behind. I think and I am sure the girls will correct me if I'm wrong but i think the figures are around the 40% mark for IVF. It is still as far as I know the 2nd most successful clinic in the country.

Saw some ladies at clinic this morning and wondered if any of them were FF'ers!! I sat there with my big orange file just waiting for someone to say hello. Bless, there was one poor guy who was obviously a bit embarassed and he caught my eye and then looked away very flushed. I feel really sorry for the guys, I think they find it far more embarassing than us - by the time we have got to this stage we've lost all dignity anyway!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Scatterbrains and welcome  

I can only speak of the stats I was given and their stats I believe for ICSI were 35% but I was given 25% due to the severity of my endo. I notice you also have endo you poor thing   

I have had 4 laps and had endo and adhesions treated 3 times but it kept coming back plus I was on Zoladex to try and retreat endo before trying again but it didnt work for me   I also have blocked tubes. When I was researching which clinic to go to and I did use the HFEA free booklet extensively, I checked here and alot of other sources for clinic who had alot of experience handling women with endo. One of my main worries similiar to yourself was whether to have further treatment for endo before embarking on IVF/ICSI. So basically at my first consultation with Woking, I questioned the endo factor quite considerably. He basically said he would give ICSI a go first without treatment as they by-pass all the tubes etc.. so to speak but if it didnt work, I would have to be investigated via a lap again to see exactly where the endo was. I was quite happy for this as didnt want further operations which only result in scar tissue of which I am riddled with and didnt want anymore. Fortunately it worked for me first time so I am proof even with severe endo it can work.

Not sure if I have helped much but I would recommend you get an up to date scan off the NHS before you go for the consult to see if there are any chocolate (endo) cysts or noticable adhesions as I know they cant only identify endo and its whereabouts via a lap.

Ask any further questions you feel I can help you with

good luck
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - how quiet is it without Emma!!!


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Can I join the thread? I'll be starting my second cycle of IVF at the Woking Nuffield this week, as soon as AF arrives (short protocol).

Scatterbrains - cost seems to be £2850 for IVF plus costs for drugs at the Woking Nuffield.  I had the most expensive drug package and I think the initial package was £900 but then I had to buy extra drugs so total was probably around £1200 for drugs, so just over £4,000 in all.  I picked them as they are the second most successful clinic in the country.

Steffan.


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheesy- You said earlier that woking told you it probally would'nt work first time - do you mind me asking what percentage they gave you of it working.

Beckers xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

fingers - see it is emma that is the chatterbox    
I'm going for a FET hun, and the timing is about the same or a bit longer!  I am going to pick my
tx plan up on Friday so will know what dates they've ppencilled in for me  

Welcome scatterbrains and steffan   Its not normally this quiet on here....our chief chatterbox
is on hols!    god, emm's gonna   me!! please don't tell anyone    

Gosh, am never gonna keep up with everyone now, especially when I start de-regging    

Cheesy  - are you back    i reckon you should go home to bed   doing nothing is so knackering! 
I should know


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry Cheesy - just been doing some more catching up and realised you have answered that question on a different post

Beckers x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH, with regards pill question, he obviously never bothered to read my notes, thats doctors for you 

Wclome scatterbrains and steffan

So quiet without Emma


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

meant welcome


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - its very irritating isn't it!   sometimes you think whats the point !!  


So we've proved that it is Emma that is the queen of      

Widcat - how was the reading  

Fingers - where are you


----------



## Seaqueen (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Cheesyb , Fingerscrossed & Steffan

thanks so much for your quick responses.  

Cheesyb - congratultaions on your pregnacy - you must be thrilled!  It reassuring to know that us endo girls can do it!  It sounds like the endo has given you a really tough time.

Thanks for all the info, its really helpful. - I am having a HSG on Friday and my last op was just over a year ago,  I was last scanned about 3 months ago - my gynae consultant is actually at the Woking Nuffield and has been great. Thankfully we have had bupa cover for the endo surgery and treatment following on from this although this will stop as soon as they realise that we are now having investigations for infertility.  It is my consultant who has basically said to have the HSG and decide between another op and IVF, hence HSG on Friday, I’ll guess I’ll know more then.  Its all a bit daunting really  but I was adbvised 10 years ago that this could happen so I guess we’ve been prepared!  I can also see that I’ve got off reasonably lighly compared to a lot of you.    

Fingercrossed, its great to hear that the Woking Nuffield are the second most successful clinic, I really didn’t know that and its made me feel so much better.  Thank you.

Steffan, thanks for the cost info.  Its feels so wrong to be asking the cost when it is something that is so important to you but, you still have to prepare for it.  Good luck with your second cycle – I’ve got my fingers crossed for you.  Who is your consultant?

Take care and thanks you all for your help.

C xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovelies and new lovelies!
Teapot here! (you'd need to have read yesterdays to get that!)
Glad to see noone missed me this morning!  
Been to see Betha and had a chat. Will talk to dh about it tonight and read all the bumf she gave me but probably gona go for it with the acu.
Any news on the readings girls (can't remember who was having them)
Gill, how did the car sell?
Out break of spots here (blind ones at that) - I never get spots, hopefully it will mean that af won't be too long in coming and then we can get going again.
Didn't open the bubbly last night - no time for that if you get what I mean  
lol
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH,  i agree, doctors can be very insensitive


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You see, even the teapot costume doesn't get you noticed round here!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gona have to leave the office girls (even though at home) coz there's a very loud alarm going off nearby and it's hurting my ears!
Back soon I hope.
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

minow!

You been getting   again!  NO time for champers!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

I too have been forgotton this morning minnow  

At last I am back on BROADBAND YIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEE

I am now so behind with work it will probably take me a while to catch up so might be around much for a couple of days but I will keep popping on to see how you are all doing

ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alarm stopped thank goodness!
Yay NVH, certainly have been getting   again! Normally I'd agree on the champers front but really by the time dh got home last night there was no time to hang around!  
It's still in the fridge though sooooooooo.......!
Nice to feel I'm back, it's been a while (poor dh!)

It is quiet on here today isn't it. Which reminds me, I wonder how Em is getting on on the beach?!  

Trying to decide what to do with my afternoon. I know I should practice but not really in the mood. Now if dh was here I know what I'd been doing!       

Yay - Hiya KT. We can be sad ones in the corner together!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh Forgot to say Jules good luck hunny dont you start DR today?

I am still waiting for the old witch to arrive she is starting to get me angry as I am flying to my mums in spain next tuesday evening and she better arrive before then..... I know I have until the 20th October for it to arrive to ensure I get in before the Christmas deadline but I DO NOT want to wait that long I want it now!!! As I have a do to go to on the 16th December and I want to turn up and go hey guys I am pregnant and not have to sit there being sober with everyone asking why!!!! as still in 2WW!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - you're certainly turning into a bit of a minx on the whole   dept!    

Hi kate - hope af arrives for you too, not nice for it to show on hols  
        hoep that works!  

Where is everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Teapot!!! hark at you not having time for champers!! I'd have time for champers and   doesn't take that long!! Are you a tantric teapot? meant to make it last for hours!! too much like hard work if you ask me  

Ktx - welcome back to broadband... makes life so much easier. Hope AF arrives soon, I will send you mine - could do with getting rid of it before Thursday!!

NVH - I'm here but because I was out of office this morning had to do some work!! Still only one more day and then no work for a week. Now i know I can get internet access at hotel so might have to pop on FF to check that you aren't calling me a gossip behind my back!!

The scan lady made me laugh this morning coz she turned the screen round so I could see my ovaries - felt like a mummy already although the bubs look a weird shape!! What did she do to her eye 

Anyone know what your lining should measure on day 2 of AF?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

She had an argument with a cricket bat (well stood too close behnid someone with one or something!)

Just making up for lost time in the   department and don't worry the champers will go to a good home!   I love champers and apparently it's not got many calories so good for the diet too! YAY!!!!

Tantric teapot eh - well there's a thought!

Lining on day 2 - not really sure but possibly around 3 or something?

Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya Kerry getting excited about your holiday? Yes if you have finished with the old witch send her my way, I believe lining on day 2 should be as thin as possible under 4 I think.

Is yours all ok, have they given you are starting plan?  Silling isnt it we spend so much time getting it thin enough and then we have to get it fat enough our poor bodies dont know which way to go next

Hi Teapot, Champers Lovely I could drink it instead of water hhhmmmm


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually just looked up the calorie stuff - hmmm, not as good as i was led to believe

Champagne = 96 calories
Dry Red wine = 83
Dry white wine = 77
Rose = 82
Sparkling = 92
Sweet Red wine = 100
Sweet white wine = 103

I guess as long as there's some fairly serious   afterwards you'll burn it all off though!
Here's some stats for you!
Sexual Activity light - burns approx 14 calories in 15 mins
Sexual Activity Moderate - burns approx 18 calories in 15 mins
Sexual Activity Vigorous - burns approx 21 calories in 15 mins

So 1 hour 10 mins of Vigorous Sexual Activity and you'll have burnt off the champers!    (phew!)

Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon ladies - I've been quiet I know, I'm busy typing up my reading with the clairvoyant lady but I thought I shoudl pop on.

OMG she was so accurate - she said i was pregant, that it was difficult, that I wanted to know if it's a boy or a girl and then she said are you sitting down - it's both!  She knew I'd had 3 pg losses - that this one will go smooth, that I'm having tests or something in 2 weeks (my scan!) among other things, she also asked if i was 6 weeks pg, as she didn't see a bump yet (almost right i'm just over 4) 

God she is good - this is the 4th clairvoyant who has told me twins - freaky!  What with my bloods I think I had better believe.

NVH - let us know how yours goes!

Welcome to the new ladies - sorry I am not doing personals right now, i want to get back to typing this text up so I can email it to DH before the end of the work day! (3 A4 pages so far!) 

I am stunned.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well the lady said it was OK about 5mm but wasn't concerned as this is first AF in 3.5 months, presumably there's more yuk to get rid of.   blooming 'orrible these scans but s'pose they have to be done at right time of month.

Start d/regging 17th Oct with EC planned for 15th Nov - I know this is changeable but it makes it feel real to have some dates.

Poor scan lady (don't remember her name) - I got hit in the face with a cricket bat when I was a kid and it blinking hurts!! 

Blimey Wildcat - this lady is good, I am tempted to call her when I get back from hols


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow wildcat
When you've typed it up for dh do come back on please!
I want to know all about it. What did you say? Did you say you just wanted a general reading? Did you send a photo, was it an up to date one? I need details!!!!!!
lol
minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well who's up for some vigorous love activity tonight!      me me me me me    
Minow - great facts! still enjoy the champers, you've worked hard enough for it!  

Wow wildcat         how spooky, am so glad that i've got mine tonight!  oh i hope she says that i 
am going to be pg this year - please god        i'd even  be happy with her just saying
i will have a baby!  

Fingers (kerry) its lindsey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow I didnt say anything!!! I didn't tell her why I wanted a reading, I dont give much away - I sent her a photo of me and one of my dad (whom I was contacting) and just let her do the talking - here is a bit of why I've typed - stuff in ( ) is me talking:

Do you know what I mean if someone is so excited, your dad is so excited that I'm not able to&#8230; all he is doing is jumping around going "yes, we've done it, we've done it" ok what have we done? I'm talking now back to him as he's going "we done it" no you are going "we've done it" you and your husband are going we've done it (yes) we've done it.

But you are scared as well, does that make sense (yes) - nervous but still excited, like you are on the biggest high you've ever been on in your life (yes you could say that), does that make sense (yes that makes a lot of sense) I'm not being funny it's not a drug high! (I do know exactly what you are talking about) I don't want you to say any more, cos if you've had reading before even mediums think they are crazy sometimes.

Oh let me work out why it is, we've done it lets got back to that&#8230; is it a boy or is it a girl? So you must be pregnant love, is it a boy or is it a girl? So my love are you pregnant and you are wanting to know if it is a boy or a girl? (you are along the right lines, keep going)

The next bit, I've got to say - you are sitting down aren't you? (yes I am) it's both! (I thought so) I was hyperventilating then, you know I promised I'd always tell you anything I got (you keep going cos this is what I want to hear).

It's both, it's a boy and a girl, it's two, it's not three its two - its not three. Am I still making sense? (yes it's making sense) you can't be very pregnant though cos I've got no bump is that right? (that's right)

TBA, to be advised, like I'd like to be advised, you are waiting for - waiting for the outcome of tests does that make sense (that does make sense) oh my god, I'll tell you elly I very, how would I say I always say to people where I can meet them in their lives cos if you know something from your own life, it's not new to me, now, but I'm fortunate enough to have children, but even when I was excited I don't think I was this excited. 

There is loads more - but it woudl take up a tonne of room on here!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

OOOOH - NVH, what time is your reading? Have you sent a piccie, is it up to date? What have you asked for? Details girl, details!!!!!!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Wildcat, that's great.

NVH have you asked to contact someone or just a general reading?

Bloomin cat is lying on my arms - he doesn't want me to type and it's really hard!

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG Wildcat - i had butterflies just reading that!!  not sure if i want to contact someone though  

Minow - i sent a pic of me and dh and thats it, haven't said anything else.  The pic is from when we went to Thailand.
I figured that his baby lark is to do with the both of us so it can't hurt! 
Time 6.15, i'm having mine recorded cause won't be able to concentrate on writing and listening at the same time! i feel sick
now!   maybe its the  jelly tots


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH dont worry love - it's not at all scarey! She will contact somone you have lost, perhaps a grand parent and any information will come from that person - it's really not scary at all.

My mum is clairvoyant and I've always had a problem as I thought she was telling me things I wanted to hear, but I really believe it now (after 4 readings all the same!!) The spirit world is a friendly place, nothing to be afraid of.

I bet it *was* the jelly tots!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well NVH I look forward to hearing all about yours.
Shall I let you into a secret - can you guess why I'm asking all these questions?
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks wildcat    after 4 reading saying the same there's no doubt that its real! its a amazing
isn't it!  What if she can't contact anyone to tell her??  

Cheesy - hope your appointment went well chick  

Minow - have you booked one?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You've got it NVH! Thursday afternoon!
Never ever done anything like it before. I wondered the same what if there are no spirits to come forward? I have only sent a piccie of me.
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Told you so told you so.....didn't have to guess hard!  

I've had one reading before and most of it came true....still waiting on the baby bit  
That was about 5 years ago, before i met dh!  

I think emma and wildcat only sent pics of themselves!.

Hope either one of my grandparents comes forward, although they were in trinidad - long way to travel don't
you think


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gosh grandparents in Trinidad - how exotic!

I will be very interested to see what she comes up with for me. i amd a bit of a sceptic i think - only that I really don't know what to think about it.
Maybe i should contact Wildcats mum as well to get another opinion!

I just want her to say I'm going to be a mummy!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I think it must be about time for me to move from the old puter! me bum has gone numb!!!!!
I guess I've answered my question as to what to do with the afternoon - hmmmmmmm, just sit up here and chat!
Got left over curry for diner tonight, dh having pizza so there's nothing for me to do again, oh I could get used to this life! I had started filling the freezer with home cooked meals for post ec and et so I guess the next thing is to start on them. i made some lovely soups and now the weather is turning they'll be just perfect!
Will you be able to pop on later NVH and let us know what she said or will we have to wait for tomorrow?
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I sent a pic of my dad too (the person she contacted - he died when I was a baby) so she knew who to contact specifically, but you don't need a pic of the person in spirit - I don't think Emma sent one.

There will be someone there looking over  you - there always is. distance is no problem!

I'm excited to hear what she says to you both!  Minow - I was also very skeptic - after my mum told me about the twins I wanted to see someone myself so I did - and they keep saying the same thing!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Go Go Wildcats, I can't wait for your scan now......... to see if she is right


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I would stab a guess that we all want her to say that we'll be mummys - yayyyyyy!
Might pop on later, depends how it goes i suppose!  but won't keep you lot in suspense too
long!   

Enjoy your curry! i'm n ot eating, stuffed my face with blooming jelly tots all day!  

Have a good one everyone 

LoL


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat - im now convinced that Lesley medium lady must be good - just been reading your post about your reading. Twins?? one of each?? this just keeps getting better for you   

Beckers x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It's brilliant for me beckers - I'm still amazed - to be honest it's what I've always wanted!! 

I'm sure everyone will be mummies on here, in your own time, when the time is right - I was told by one medium that last time the babies weren't ready to come to me - so I guess it wasn't my time then, or on the last 3 pg's I had    Good things come to those that wait I suppose - and for me that waiting has been many many years! (I first knew I had tube problems when I was 18-20).

I read somewhere yesterday that there are over 3 million IVF babies in the world, and over 100,000 in the UK - so just have a little faith and patience, you WILL all get there - you just have to believe it strongly enough.  (god I sound like a preacher!) I am sooo not religious!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat - I was going to ask you what sort of photos you do - just been on your blog - Now i know!  

I know who i think may be looking over me, we just have to wait 
Does your mum do it profesionally or just for family etc? Have you told her about todays?

Bum really numb now, gona have to move.
*see* you all in a bit, unless dh gets home early in which case.........!   
lol
minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL minow, so now you know my photos!!   

My mum does do it professionally but she does other things so not all the time, I haven't told her yet as she isn't here (she is currently staying with me as she's moving up this way from Bristol and looking for a place to rent!) 

I have a numb bum also - I should go for a walkabout! almost done on the reading - got 10 mins left to type up - it's slooow going!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It had crossed my mind to ask you about publicity shots for my web site but 2 things, one it would mean revealing my identity!    and 2....hmmmmmm, well you never know maybe I'd get more work   
Maybe i'll pm you my website details one day so you can laugh at the photos on it. Actually did have some done professionaly but really do need some more. Trouble is I don't think I'm photogenic!

Ho hum.
Mx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi pepes

congratulations wildcats... thats great

ive been away for a bit down ti hastings so im sure theres lots more to catch up on....

i have my appointments coming up on tuesday, i have counselling, then the fertility nurse then mr r consultation.  The couselling is pretty self explantatory, but can anyone tell me what happens in the other two meetings?

love tara xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I do other types of photos so I coudl do some great ones for your website - are you famous or something? whats with the identity? lol 

I have photographed all kinds of people - and I alwasy manage to make them look great (even fat hairy blokes who shouldn't be in front of the camera!) - nightmare.....

Hi Tara  - you will get given lots of info on what happens next - they will tell you about IVF, what happens and how it works, and they will ask about your periods etc - it makes it feel real!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

i assumed it would all be done in one consultation, is there a difference in what you do in the fertility nurse meeting to mr r's meeting ?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah, the meeting with mr r will be quite short - the man is in demand!! he makes all the decisions and the nurses fill in all the information you need as they know the procedures/drugs etc


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooooooooooooh I am amazed by Wildcats reading!! I am very intruiged but like you Minow, a bit of a sceptic! Really want to know how yours tonight goes NVH and also Minow's on Thu. Would love to book one too. How long does the phone call take? Does she call at weekends or evenings?

*I Wish* - I teach Reception. Just told my HT last week about tx. Didn't tell her about the first attempt as most took place over the summer. Just figured that tx is stressful enough without trying to think up excuses for appointments. HT was great and I am really glad I told her. A lot of scans taking plave during half term and most other appointments are v early so will just be a bit late in. I was really in quite a bit of pain after EC/ET last time so plan to take the first week of the 2ww off. HT was fine about this. I spose your situation is a bit different as you are temp but I would go with your gut feeling. Hope this helps.

*Monkeylove* - This is another fresh IVF for us as we had no frosties from last time. Will be great being cycle buds again tho!!

*Ali * - How are you? Is tomorrow the big day?? Good luck! 

Hello to everyone else... 

catch up later xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wildcat * - Does it have to be a recent/ close up photo? I take it you emailed it? Last question!!! Did you just book it thro ebay or direct from her website?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls ...well i am stuffing my face before it gets to 12oclock...as no eating after....have to be at Woking at 7 am...i am really getting nervous    (not really..sitting here drinking a oint of milk)
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck Alisha and Jules with starting D reg  
Hi Karen, Scatterbrains and Steffan.....i am also on the short protocol and so far so good...ec tomorrow
Fingers- great news that you will be starting soon   
Wildcat - wow what an amazing reading.......
NVH - what time are you there on Fri as i hopefully will be there for ET
Kate - hope AF arrives soon for you honey
  to the rest of the gang and   to Emma   lazing in the sun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney - I think she does all kinds of apointments, I sent an older pic of me (as did emma) - you can book her for 30 mins or longer and I did it direct from her website and paypal'd the money. I was skeptical - not any more....

Ali - good luck for tomorrow honey - you will do just great, a fast one for you (same as me) get good strong eggs and make sure DH does his bit well too! - Pop in tomorrow when you get back and let us know how you did!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks....will do,am off to Accupuncture now. Hope NVH reading has gone well...may have to pop on later after the footie.....
[fly]COME ON ARSENAL[/fly]


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Ali - will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing how you get on when you're back from the clinic.

I hope Arsenal win as well this evening - dh is a big fan and he's always sooo grumpy when they lose!

Hi Barneybear - I had remembered it was a fresh cycle for you. Even though you are a couple of days behind starting dregs I reckon you'll catch me up though as the FET process seems to take longer. I have estimated ET date of Oct 27th - what about you? I am sure it is going to be good news for both of us this time    - what a great Xmas persent that would be!

Off from work now to do my injection and maybe go for a swim. And definitely will be watching Lost later on - I am looking forward to the grand finale - anyone else a sad fan like me?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG feel like i am half pg already! 

Just had my reading with Lesley and managed to make a few notes, although
it is being recorded and sent to me....well here goes.

She started with me having had investigative operation and she can see my tubes
getting blown up...OMG...she even mentioned laparoscopy!!!! On going plans to do
with reproduction...the sooner the better! I'm desperate/hopeful/desperate/hopeful....
no children yet, friends in similar situation as me....whenever subject of babies is mentioned
i want to  i am very vulnerable. DH is 100% behind me and will do anything for me to keep
me happy and thats very true! Wanted a family for 4/5 years, been trying for 2/3 years!
I am trying to get pg with help! can get pg on my own but slim chance...need gynae to help!

_Wait for this bit..........._
I am going to be a happy girl and i WILL get pg and it will all be ok. Can see me having a baby
within 18 months....starting treatment in October (15th)...._OMG am starting on the 12th!!_
Get pg in a couple of months, not in October.....she can see try and try again, as in that I have 
already had one try and this is my second. 
Alteration to IVF....not exactly that!...._I am having FET!!!_Don't loose faith...look up with hope!
_This is the vain bit _ - i am beautful with a beautiful character and its getting lost with all thats happening. _Love her for just saying this _ 
Dh just wants me to be happy....I am tired, kackered in fact and warn out!! I have no hope until tx starts.
Might get pg naturally - be positive...have my baby by 2008? _didn't really understand that bit cause it contradicted the 18 months timing_
PG by the end of the year/beginning of next  takes about 2 months from when tx starts...pg by the end of the tx....gonna get pg for sure!
_This bit we both couldn't understand_ She said that she can see a tail of two halves....could this be two stages to the treatment or 2 frosties....it won't affect the outcome and it will work, not the way i want it to! Maybe one won't implant, or maybe one might split into too...._she did mentioned identical twins but couldn't really make it out! but said i would have one...all that matters is that she said I will have a baby!_

_Sorry if thats waffle, but thats how i took it down, it was very positive, just not sure about timings really but she seem that at the end of tx i would be pg, whether its this go or the next is the BIG question! _
_The bits in italic above are me talking by the way!_

So what do you think girls?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck ali for tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG NVH!!!!! WOW - she is amazing isn't she  I told you it wouldn't be scary! I am now a true believer that the spirit world is there and that they do know a little about what is to come - they certainly know about the past and we shoudl listen to them!

So NVH, when you do your next cycle - I don't want to hear ANY negative thoughts from you young lady!!  Positive all the way!

Who's next Minow? come on girls I want to see you all get one now!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know I know...its so amazing, can't wait for my tape to hear it all again!  How can she
be so accurate about the past and not be about the future! i believe i believe!!  

My next cycle starts on the 12th and I will be miss   from now on! It was still a bit fuzzy on
whether it will be end of this tx or next, but seems hopeful it will be the end of this one! Oh i do hope so!! PLEASE GOD PLEASE GOD!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wow the readings sound amazing nvh / wildcat   

monkeylove sooooooooo can't wait for LOST ahhhhh such a fan - will be glued to the box  

hi Karen, scatterbrains and steffan  

Alip good luck tomorrow hope it goes well for you     

thanks for the well wishes for starting again, (had a brief panic before as thought it was wednesday for a moment )   for f**ks sake don't know what's going on with my brain


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha..     for tomorrow...our brains all go to mush, its like
information overload! you just wait til you get some buserilin in your system  

I'm on   at the moment!  can't stop smiling!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

what does you dh think about it?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Ali.xx

   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

He was just as excited as me secretly   he couldn't wait for me to tell him!
I had a reading about 5 years ago and nearly everything she told me came true so
he has some faith.  I think as long as I am happy he's happy!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi & bye bendy  

I am going to say good night now to you all!  Have a lovely evening and let
the spirits be with you !    

Ali - good luck again for tomorrow.... lots of     for those
7 eggs of your and     that they will turn into 7 lovely embies!

Good night all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

night


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow NVH, No wonder you are happy.
Did she mention a spirit or your grandparents?

Bu**er, just went to put dh's pizza in oven. We bought it from Saisnbury's on Sunday - it's mouldy! The use by date was Sunday which we didn't notice as it wasn't reduced and you normally get at least a couple of days. quickly having to cook him some pasta now. You see, ready meals are never a good idea  

Better go and get on with it. Bless him,late home and hungry and nothing to eat.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

everyone

Wildcat/ NVH - found your readings fascinating. It must give that reassurance that we all desparately need  . Did you ask for a general reading or a prediction of the future? I really want to do one but am a bit scared that I may not hear what I want to hear.

Ali - sending you lots of love for tommorow. I guess you are probably a mr r girl so you are in safe hands (although if it's mr c I am sure his hands are equally safe).

Went to yoga for the second time today. The yoga teacher has painted her house bright orange (not sure what significance of orange is   - but I'm sure it is something  ). Anyway there was this new girl who told us she was 12 weeks preg. Needless to say I could not get that out of my head for most of the class (and I started yoga to help calm my mind!!!) Anyway she was asked if she was calling her baby anything and she replied "mutant" -   well I did not find that very amusing. To top it off, as she was leaving she lit a ciggie. Well that made me mad . Some people don't know how lucky they are.

Right I feel better for getting that off my chest. 

Love to all Jellybabe


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

NVH....what a great reading....you must be so excited. So positive   from now on young lady   
Thankyou girls  for all your well wishes for tomorrows EC, I had a really good Accupuncture session and actually fell asleep and had a dream that you were all arriving at my twins birthday party, Emma had her little boy and she was very pregnant as well, the wildcats two little ones were dressed up as  
and NVH had a beautiful little girl.Then i woke up but i did invite you all    promise 

I am just about to de fuzz and get ready for LOST...am also a big fan....but don't the adverts do your head in   
Will speak to you guys tomorrow afternoon...if i am not to groggy......am off know till Mon   

Yes Jellybabe...i am a mr R girl......was going to by some white socks and paint 'I love Mr R ' on the bottom but thought Emma might beat me up


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

AliPali - good luck with EC tomorrow    

Alisha - good luck with beginning d/regging.    

Wildcat - think I might get you to come on holiday with us to take some pics!!!   

NVH - sounds very positive - I am soo tempted but might leave it a few weeks and let all the FF's get out of the way and then see what she says!! It scares me that she might say something I don't want to hear!!  

Hatster - it'll be nice to have cycle buddies, you never know we might end up with EC on the same day!! I've told my boss that I will be taking day of EC, day following, day of ET plus 3 days, by the end of that I'll be going mad with boredom and hope going back to work will make 2ww less traumatic. 

Need to sort my ticker out for d/regging.. on the final countdown now... Yippee!! I must remember to hide the sharps box and injection paraphernalia as my Mum is feeding cats while we are away and don't want her to see!! 

Gasping for a cuppa - back in a bit to see if anyone else around!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - wow, maybe you are clairvoyant too! What a lovely dream!  Your EC will be fine tomorrow, but good luck anyway. Please tell Mr R that Elly (say the lady with red hair) is pregnant and she still thinks its twins (I told him it would be on ET day!).

Fingers - It is hard at first but I find knowledge is power, I also get scared it's not what I want to hear but after all the s**t we've had in life it can't be that bad! 

I'm off to watch lost now - we have Sky+ so I don't have to watch the adverts! yaaay.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls

Ali - sorry I have missed you as you are probably watching Lost now. I am taping it, as a bit late for me to stay up tonight so no giving the plot away tomorrow! I just wanted to wish you all the best for E/C tomorrow. I loved your dream and I hope it comes true one day that we can all meet up at a birthday party with all our babies!

Wildcat and NVH - I am loving the readings. Maybe I will pluck up the courage and get one done .....

Alisha - Yeah we both start D/R tomorrow. I can't believe you thought it was Thursday so I am glad I posted   . I am a bit confused why our E/C date are different?? Last time my E/C was delayed a couple of days so that may be it? I think they may also be trying to stim slowly as last time I produced a lot of follies and this time I am on a dose of 75 one day and then 150 the next day to make sure I don't over stim. 

Hope - Stay positive my love
Monkeylove - It must be a nice surprise that your mum is paying for this treatment. I hope the D/R is going ok.
Welcome to Karen and Steffan
Fingersarecrossed - Not long till your start now! The Yellow and orange sharps bin does need a bit of hiding doesn't it when people come round!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Will send out another treatment list tomorrow when I can move Alisha and me to the D/R section!!

Jules xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

lost 

Jules - I know what a plank  best of luck with tx   will do 1st jab tomorrow evening
my e/c was brought forward last time so that might explain a little too. also d-regging for 16 days instead of 14 - well lets hope it goes to plan as much as poss  

Alip let us know how you get on, if you're up to it only mind 

does anyone know when the best time to do buserilin jabs? 

jellybabe orange is supposed to be a good fertility colour - i know what you mean, my cousin will be smoking when i see her on saturday  this will be her 2nd pregnancy.

fingers when do you go on holiday? so you'll come baack to start tx pretty soon, mmm that's sounds a fab way to get started 

minow the kitchen goddess - it just can't be true mouldy food 

wildcat you must have a fast acting brain as mine needs the adverts to digest the info from lost  - i did write slot then slop but that couldn't be further from the truth


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Ali will be with Mr R now, being poked and prodded and having those juicy eggs collected! Ali we are thinking about you!!! 

Alisha, you can do the buserelin jabs at any time really, I think most of us do them in the evening around 6.30 or 7.30pm - as long as you do them around the same time every day it doesn't matter, so choose a time when you know you can be at home!! Are you getting DH to do them or will you do them yourself?  I did mine at 7.30pm so DH could do it

I didn't watch lost in the end, we recorded it so will watch it tonight, i was too tired!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey Alisha - you were up late!! 

I'm off on holiday tomorrow yay!!! Not sure how much I'll get on here today as need to clear desk but hey will probably be here more often than I'll be doing work!!

I've lost the plot with lost, watched the first series religiously but kind of dipped in and out 2nd series and that makes it even harder to follow - might just have to buy the DVD set for after ET if out by then...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Wildcat & Natasha - readings sound fab, really pleased for you  
Ali - hope all goes well today    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Ali thinking of you my love   

Wildcat what page did you post about your reading on ? I read Natashas but missed yours, my friend and I are both having ours done next Thurs afternoon, im very excited  

Natasha yours sounded wicked  

Hi Cheesy hows baby cheese? is she doing her somersaults regulary again now?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Gill

no she isnt little minx    but I have an anterior high placenta so basically it covers here and cushions the kicks "apparently" so effectively she is breach atm, so will get acupuncture working on that next week   I knows it early and they move but I DONT want a C-Section  

Heartbeat was fine and I measure 23 which she said is fine for 24 weeks  

Been told I will also have scans at 30 and 34 weeks as its an ICSI baby and apparently higher risk of prem babies, dont ask me why    34 weeks is my next goal, 24 was my first as that is viability region.

So how you feeling Gill, glad you booked a reading honey, hope it gives you some hope and inspiration

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - it's on page 6  

fingers - i wish i was comig on hols with you! I'd happily take your photos!!!

morning cheesy and cheesybub, i'm sure the little one will be fine, sh'es just being awkward!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Thanks everyone for the encouragement about my reading, I am still trying to believe it all to be honest!
But i keep saying to myself if she was right about my past then who knows! Even dh is convinced!!
I can't wait for the recording to arrive.  I am still confused about the timing though, she kinda validated towards
the end I think!  Will have to listen very carefully me thinks! 

Finges - yayyyyyyyyyyy one more day to go, what time is your flight?  

Cheesy - how was your appointment, i guess you went home to bed afterwards  
Oh just read your post!  Why is an icsi baby so different! surely once the bean has implanted is the same!!  
You still have plenty of time for her to move around.  I am sure everything will be fine!  

Gill - good luck with your reading next week, i guess she will start to guess where we all heard her from, but the good thing
is that all our readings have been different - how does she do that! 

Minow - mouldy pizza      hope your dh enjoyed the pasta  

Wildcat - how you feeling, are you still in shock   

Ali - we are thinking of you     

Alisha - good luck with the jabs - i used to do mine at 7.30pm in the evening.

Hope i haven't missed anyone!  

Right I am going to try and type up my notes with a big   on my face 

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat OMG    my heart is pounding, thats so freaky, I cant wait now!

Cheesy I know it must be worrying but she sounds very snuggy, she will turn round im sure   accupuncture can work miracles you know, and on the plus side enjoy the peace for the mo!  when the little Minx is trashing your home in a few months youll reflect on this quiet time!

Gill


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Have to say (being as irreverant as ever) that when I read "baby cheesey" the first thing that came to mind was the babybel cheese ... I think I'm having one of those days already !!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies

Mouldy Pizza, well that's taught me not to buy ready meals eh!

Just finished work out and now time for breakfast so thought I'd just pop in quick first to catch up - not as many posts as sometimes (I wonder how Em is doing on the beach!)  

Hope you all have nice days ahead of you.
Back later
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH, you sound soooo happy, you are making me smile lots!!! Isn't it great to know you will be a mummy - it will take you forever to tpye it all up if you do this when she sends your recording - it took me about 4 hours yesterday!!! Worth it though, its quicker to re-read it than to listen again for 30 mins.
I'm going to go back to her again in a few months time - she really is amazing!

Gill, how are you doing this morning?

How are the other 2wwers? I hope you are still sane!

Minow - mouldy pizza is not good


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat Im not so bad, a bit up and down! I just want Af to sod off now and let me have some fun 
Im so looking forward to my reading and getting back into a    frame of mind!
How are your kittens   doing? do you feel "Keith Cheggers" yet?

Got to go to work now, Im loving these half days  

Love you all


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Your reading sounds amazing NVH - fab news that she said that you are going to be a mum and that it sounds like your FET is going to work.  I would be scared of having one done just in case she didn't say I was going to a mum. 

Thinking of Ali this morning - I wondered if she's had ec yet?

A bit tired this am after staying up for the end of Lost (glad it's not just me who watches it religiously) - I hate cliffhangers although was expecting that there would be lots. 

Hi to everyone this morning - wish I was on the beach again. My suntan is definitely starting to fade....


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all
just have to vent myself       got my payslip this morning and payroll have not payed me this month! of all the months they could do this   trying to sort it out and they all seem to blaming each other. I cracked up on the phone to my line manager and wished i hadn't  off to see waht i can do (arrange a huge overdraft to start with) . . .

hope you all having a better start to the day than me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - having the AF after 2ww sucks, I felt terrible last time and was just annoyed by the constant reminder. It's great to see you looking forward to a reading and getting      My way out last time was to bounvce back right away and look forward to the next cycle. You will be a mummy.

Monkeylove - Ali will be recovering in her room now, probably waiting for the nice nurse to bring her and DH a sarnie!! I was starving and couldn't wait to eat mine!!  I hope she got loves of juicy fat eggs  

cheesy you have gone quiet! (not like you!)

Alisha - OMG how did they manage to not pay you you shouldn't have to arrange anything - make the payroll team write you a cheque. How rude of them. You vent as much as  you need hun!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wildcat - I know what you mean about the sanswiches. I was starving hungry when I got back to my room - in fact I think I spent most of the rest of the day eating as well...

Alisha- that's terrible about your pay - they should get it sorted asap as it is completely their fault. Not what you need at all when you are just about to start treatment.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm here ladies, just trying to explain the MATB1 form to them at work and seeing as they are all male, indian and dont speak to me "unless I am spoken to" its proving rather difficult, would have been out of here months ago, I hate the place since my boss left 6 months ago, they all know and have done for months and not one of them has said a word to me and I didnt even get a card for my wedding, nice bunch eh??     12 more weeks PLEASE GOD    

Alisha, if you get overdraft charges for whatever they HAVE to pay them for you, this happended to me twice  

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

cheesy - where do you work


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks wildcat & monkeylove   
cheesy thanks   sorry to hear that work is that cra*py its awful when you're in a hideous job, so you finish in December?    and what a bunch of meanies not giving you a card   obviously not even worth the effort of calling them nasty names  

about the interest that's good to know as my area manager failed to mention that on the phone a moment ago   although they are going to sort me out an emergency payment but don't know when i will receive it still, but loads of stuff comes out of my account from today onwards


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Alisha, yes they have to pay you any charges you incurr due to their default of payment  

Wildcat - a very small indian SAP Managed Services company in Berkshire, its the absolute pits, they never recruit any caucasion people and I expect they only recruit for this role, a slavish english person, girl at that, mind you I dont take any cr*p, hence, they dont like me and ignore me  , not one of them have even said congratulations, its a joke, but if it wanst for the pregnancy, I;'d be out of here months ago. My average stay at a placement is 5 years, I've only ever had 3 jobs but as for this, well, its unique to say the least, would give The Office a run for its money  

The job is boring, nothing to do but its no stress, easy and lets me chat to you guys all day  

Roll on 12 weeks, roll on.................    

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha  - thats terrible...definately need to kick some    

Wildcat - I am definately going to have another reading in about 6 months!  She's great!
I need to go and write some feed back on ebay in a bit!    I need the recording to see if i can
validate a couple of things though, hope it arrives soon! 


Gill - enjoy work, hope af buggers off soon hun!  
Minow - enjoy your breaky

Monkeylove - its sucks being back from holiday doesn't it!  

Cheesy - OMG I work with SAP!!!! not that i would want to work there   sounds grimmer than grim!  
don't know how you've put up with it for so long!  Any hun you are on count down now and when you leave don't forget
to


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

YEP I go all day without one person saying at thing to me and there's 6 of us!!

I miss the banter of a global sales office, I have to be honest


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

cheesy that sounds awful, although while i dont wish to appear 'politically incorrect' my personal experience of indian guys was the same - I worked in slough for 5 years and hated it - I found them to be rude, inconsiderate and often smelly!!!  thats horrid of them to not give you a card or even care - but I wouldn't expect it - you are a white woman nd I'm sure they look down on you - as for recruiting - that doesn't surprise me either the local petrol garages are the same these days! once one is in - they hire their mates!  (I'll probably get shot down in flames for saying that but it's a personal opinion and I am expressing freedom of speech!)    

Alisha - cheesy is right - you make sure they cover any fees you get charged as a result of their screw up.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I couldnt agree more Wildcat, and they say we are racist   

I will NEVER ever work for one again  

I could get shot down for what I'd really like to say here, but being preggers dont suppose its a good idea  

Oh for those trying to MSN me, I have a huge problem and when I type a message its says could not be delivered to recipient(s) I have no idea why nor what to do about it.. any ideas?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

cheesy - try installing it again from the microsoft site - google msn messenger to find the download page - it might have just got it's knickers in a twist.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everyone! Hope you are all ok today.

Checked in on you yesterday but didn't post because I didn't want to bring any doom and gloom with me.

Glad you girls got good readings from the medium - sounds great.

Good luck Ali 

Fingers - hope you have a wonderful holiday. How long are you away for?

Does anybody know how much you have to pay if your cycle is abandoned at dreg??


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning everyone, hope you're all well today.

Thinking of Ali, exciting times though when you eventually get to the e/c and e/t.

Welcome to Karen, Scatterbrains and Steffan, hope you manage to catch up with everyone better than I do!

NVH and Wildcat, what amazing readings!  I must admit that I'm in 2 minds about the whole thing, my Mum has her cards read and now I find that she's adjusting her life to what she's been told.  I think they're great and I do believe in them and when they come out with stuff in the past that they would never know, it's amazing.  Wildcat's one was brilliant, let's hope you do have twins, that would be great.  I just worry about my Mum and that's she not living a life day to day but going by what she's been told, does that make sense?

Cheesy, good readings about baby cheesy, I'm sure baby will soon turn around.

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything is fine, the twins are growing well, so lovely to see them again, feel more relaxed about everything for now!!!

Hello to everyone else.  Hope Emma is having a lovely time, oh to be on holiday!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Miche - glad the scan went well   wish I could be scanned every week  

Wildcat - thinks thats worked, thanks  

Budgie - I think you just pay for the drugs for the de-reg love, whats up honey?  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just flipping posted my lecture and the page errorred!   

Anyway, wildcat and cheesy, not all indians are like that, there is just a certain breed that can be
so rude and arrogant, they think that women are a lower class than them and treat them like poo!
It is very old school though and they seem to be getting better with the new generations!
Albeit in Slough where the population is quite high and therefore it will be more in abundance.
I can sometimes be mistaken for being asian myself, even though I am not so please don't be horrible to
me      Not everyone that looks asian is from that horrible rude breed, so please don't take your
personal experience's out on the entire race!  I am sure there are one or two nice ones about!    
I basically wanted to say that I know what you mean, but please don't think that everyone is the same or
everyone that looks asian is the same!

Cheesy - not long now honest and you will be rid of those scum bags for good  



Budgie - you'll only have to pay for the drugs and any scans.

Miche - glad the twins are doing well


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Miche - glad the scan went well.

Cheesy - hopefully the countdown to you leaving work will go quickly .  

I have spent last few days worrying about this no af problem I have (was so positive over the weekend that i'd be ok).  Been searching ff and the internet to see if anybody else had this problem and when could start again if they did but can't find anything.  I feel such a freak.  I can't bear the thought of having to wait until after xmas to start again.  That will be 6 months of nothing.  Been waiting since July.  

Anyway sorry to moan.  Woke up this morning and felt much calmer and trying to be positive that I still have until the weekend to keep dreg.  Then got the post and Woking have taken £2954.50 from our credit card already.  I thought that this was a bit insensitive considering my baseline scan has been postponed and may be abandoned.

I am typing this and feel selfish for ranting.  Sorry girls......


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH - No I dont think they are all the same at all, its just unfortuately every single one I have come across in the last year of being here is exactly same   Its a shame people as such, that I have encountered, give you that impression, my hubby is totally shocked by the way I get treated by them but I really dont care now, whatever, I am outta here soon   and I dont now how they can think women are lower class seeing as we are the tools to produce more children, but I have to agree, they certainly think I am, hence i dont talk to the   holes either

Budgie - I am so sorry you are feeling so down lovey, I dont blame you with recent events   Have they given you a deadline to come on?

xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

They said by the weekend.  They don't want me on buserelin any longer than 21 days because they said the shorter the dreg the better.  

Do you think I will have to pay the hfea fee? Thats one thing they have already charged us for.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmm I dont see why you should at this stage I am unsure to be honest, I was nearly cancelled aswell, but just got in the nick of time

Sorry honey    

Why dont you call them?

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I do agree with you - it isn't everyone, I have some friends I worked with before who were lovely (just as you are!) but as cheesy said it seems to be a lot of the men (I experienced the same), and you are right it is also the older ones - I guess they are steeped in their own traditions, I just wish the nasty/rude ones would learn to be nicer!

Miche - glad to hear your scan went well and the babies are doing fine, you must be so much more relaxed now - If it is twins for me we will end up going to the same twins club - I found out there is one in Aldershot. Not quite ready for it yet -  I still need confirmation but I'm pretty sure!

Budgie, did I read that right - 6 months and no AF?   or am I just being a dimwit today?  
Woking shouldn't have charged you yet for the treatment - it's one of the reasons I refused to fill in the credit card form, I paid my bills as I went then I felt in control - if you haven't had something yet, you shouldn't have paid for it.  Phone the nice lady in accounts (her name is chris) and ask her why they did this so soon.


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Budgie - we were told to pay the big amount a coupe of days before e/c, when did you pay yours?  I'm sure you'll get it all back, you only get charged if you go through the whole operation as that's what costs the most.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I got charged all in one go after my first stimmer scan


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

DH just messaged me about it because he was shocked to get a message from credit card company warning him of our limit.  We wasn't expecting to be charged at this stage because of a discussion we had at the clinic plus on last two cycles we were not charged until et time.

Perhaps they have done it so that we still have to pay the hfea charge it it is abandoned.  I know I shouldn't be worried about money considering whats going on but I am because had to pay to have blood test done there because dr mucked mine up.  DH    got his done this week because, his would have been ok but a postponement would have cut it fine.  Now all this could end up being a waste too and be 3 months out of date before we can start again.

DH was going to call Woking but he said we should leave it for now. He said perhaps its a good sign that it will all go ahead. (think the mystic meg predictions have got to him!).

Anyway no more moaning.  I still have a couple of days.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I really hope your period comes Budgie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Budgie, I done the same as wildcat and not give my credit card details, but just paid as I went.  On our first cycle
we got the bill for the entire cycle on our first scan and they ended up crediting us for it cause the cycle was
abandoned!  They said the invoices are produced automatically or something!!
Still time for af to show...how long have you been waiting! hope it shows up soon !

Cheesy - you must be working with in breads!     
Wildcat - it is the men that are the  
Anyway I am NOT asian, just look similar....and thats as far as the similarity goes! plus I am a lot more better looking i must
add       Thats what Lesley said anyway!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is it different for ISCI then for the payments?


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wildcat - I'll certainly get more organised now, haven't dared to do anything before the 12 weeks.  Will you definitely go to twins club then?  I'm not sure if I will, see how it goes really.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy.

Sorry Wildcat just read your message.  I had a period after fet at the beginning of July.  Then didn't get another one until the end of August.  The 21 days after that started dreg.  What I meant is if I have to wait until after xmas.  It will be 6 months by then since I would have felt like i'd done anything.

I will be taking my credit card details from them next time i am there.

Just had a look at price sheet.  Says that I have to pay £80, plus cost of scan plus Hfea fee.  I understand the first bit but not the hfea bit


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NHV - Breads


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

before I get onto the personals I'd just like to say that obviously a lot of people who use this site keep their identities secret. Indeed I'm sure their are people reading these posts and getting support from us even though they don't post and perhaps they are getting a "vibe" from us before they post. So I'm going to ask that the anti asian bit stops. Regardless of race infertility affects us all, and I would hate to think of a woman wanting to post here and now she may feel she can't because there is some, I have to say, a bit rascist feeling coming across. I know you have said it isn't everyone and I'm sure we have all experienced negativity with many different races, but lets think before we post sometimes.

rant over....

Hope.  I hope the 2WW is not too awful at the moment. I had some bad experiences with cyclogest as well. I'm glad I had tha rather than trying to inject progeterone which I hear is pretty awful. I got what I like to call, "progesterone nose". Runny nose the whole time. Awful and swelled up like a melon!! I agree with you as well. the waiting seems to get worse the more negatives you have,

NVH. i agree with you when it comes to people taking theire fertility for granted. I have a friend who got pregnant the first time whilst on the pill and this time she had the coil fitted. He's had a vasectomy now and she's a pretty crap mother to be honest so its hard to be around her. I would never take my fertility for granted now. Vasectomy is quite permanent. You never know how you will feel in the future.

Welcome to Karen, Scatterbrain and Steffan. Scatterbrain I had a HSG recently. 2 actually. No where near as painful as a HYCOSY and quite interesting to watch. I hope it goes well for you.

Karen If I was you I would go sick if you need to. I've just left the Army. You can't get much of a male environment than that, and had to tell loads of people up the chain of command. Not nice, but found that they were actually quite nice although uncomfortable about it. As soon as i mentioned time off they gave it to me rather than ask me any questions  

Wildcat. Great reading. I think I will be doing one once the rush has stopped here. I'm interested in pregnancy obviously but also whether my business will work and if my brother and father are watching over me. I hope so 

Fingers I'm glad your cycle can carry on ok. So much stress involved isn't there.

Ali Good luck today!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Sho

I am not anti asian at all, merly speaking from my personal circumstances at my work. Also, it was not related to infertility either, a work topic of which many other topics other than IF are discussed.

I did not mean to offend, nor am I a racist, perhaps you should come and work in my office for a day and see completly the opposite

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lemon drizzle cake has just come out of oven. Spare mixture to day so a lovely mini sample for me!!

Yummmy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Chessy 

I don't think you're racist. I know we live in a particularly PC society, which I don't support, but I am conscious of how things can be perceived. I'm mixed race, not asian but can see how, if you were asian, you might be offended by SOME not all of what was said a few pages ago, and how that might put you off getting the support that is so valuable hear.

I hope it turn I haven't caused you any offence.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I agree with cheesy, the comments weren't meant to offend so please don't take it personally - it wasn't a dig at all asians/indians or anyone in particular just a few comments based on personal experiences at work!!! I think you are taking this out of context and fueling something that was nothing.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i'll shut my mouth then.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I have dropped in at an awkward time


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

how did you get on Ali?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe i will come back later when it has calmed down....and i was getting so excited about posting


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Come back Ali!!!!

we're dying to hear how you got on!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its fine Ali just differing opinions somewhat, how did you do?

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Come on Ali

Don't keep us in suspence!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - how was it We have been dying to hear how you got on. 

Sho - apologies all round, end of discussion.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well.....its not as good as i hoped but out of my 7 follies, they collected 4 eggs, apparently 3 of the follies were empty. The embryologist came back later and said that all 4 are mature. I hava had 100% fertilisation on my last 2 attempts so fingers crossed. So this time i managed 1 more egg for an extra £700. Amazingly i feel fine after the GA and couldnt wait to tuck into my tuna sandwich. DH keeps telling me to go and lie down but i had to ket you girls know the outcome.
xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - that is good news!!!  I had 5 eggs collected and 100% fertilisation and it worked - you only need 1 for a baby as charlies mum proved! I'm sure you will get at least 2 fab ones that you can have put snugly back in!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali

that doesn't sound bad at all. We all want big numbers though don't we. 4 eggs is good. As they say, you only need one. the fact that you feel good after the collection is great as well. It will probably help your transfer if you've had a good recovery from the collection. I suppose you'll have your feet up for the rest of the day. Will you be taking the 2WW off? 

My fingers are well and truly crossed for you. I hope Wildcats good luck will rub off on you.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Ali, I only got 2 that made it, quality not quantity


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Well Done Ali.  You go and rest now. 

I'm off to get some lunch.  Before I go just wanted to say thanks girls for putting up with me this morning having a moan.  Love you loads


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Budgie - moaning is what we all do best and why we are all here to support each other in hard times!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks mummy wildcat.  Speak to you all later. x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I really need to add my bit sorry!! ...... if you saw me, you would know that I am not racist as I am
a mixed race and my babies will be dolly mixtures like ali's and emma's...so i see it from both
points of views. Cheesy just works with a  bunch of   regardless where they come from!
Anyway   Everyone happy!  I do hope so  

 Group  everyone

Ali - thats great news, we have 4 embies so you're doing ok chick....here's to your eggies getting
jiggy with dh's wrigglers!          Now you rest up ready for ET on Friday - yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!
Love the dream by the way!  

This is the happy board


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks girls.Am off work till Monday, so will try and rest. Just got to wait for the dreaded early morning phone call , they said between 8.30 -9 tomorrow.
Budgie - thinking of you lots 
Cheesy - i didn't realise you only got 2 embryos...thats amazing....i never get many... 4 on my first, 3 on my second and however many this time...4 i hope.
chat later gonna put my feet up as tummy a bit sore xxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Just wanted to say well done Ali and wish you all the very best for the next few weeks.

And I also wanted to say a a big thanks to everyone who has taken the time to say hello and/or reply.  Sometimes messageboards like this can be a bit cliquey when everyone already knows each other so well but you all couldn't have been nicer - it really is appreciated and is already making this whole process much less daunting xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

group     NVH you'll be into the cuddle parties next   and yeah they are   and thats putting it politely, they even tried to not pay me for scan appointments  

Yeah Ali, just the two little diamonds and one of mine stuck and the other diamond is in the sky  

Loadsa luck for the   

Budgie - anytime, its a rollacoaster with up and downs   

Karen - anytime love, we all gotta start somewhere and after all, we're all in the same boat, or were unfortunately  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What swinging cheesy!    i wouldn't know love   want to enlighten us    

Ali - go and get some rest, and good luck for that phone call !


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Swinging!!!

where did this come from?? i happen to know someone who swings. She gives me the details...its HORRIBLE AAaaahhh. Who wants to hear the details for Gods sake?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no not swinging   its a new american craze where people go in their PJ's and pay to be cuddled at these "parties" , all a bit weird, who in their right mind would pay to cuddle a stranger   its about the "touch" element I think  

xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Ali 

Glad you're back safe and sound from ec and that you're not feeling too sore. I just know that you are going to 4 perfect embies from your eggs. Have a lovely relaxing afternoon/evening and will be thinking of you for that telephone call tomorrow am. They were an hour and a half late with my call - I had convinced myself that it was bad news and that they were just putting off calling me but fortunately I was wrong.

Take care 

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha

Easy money!! i wouldn't pay to cuddle a stranger nor would I want to cuddle one, but whoever thought of that must be loaded. It would have to be an American craze that. I'll leave the swinging topic alone then and spare you the details from my friend.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I wanna know I wanna now! god i sound like a perve


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you are   looking for tips


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh dear - what's been going on here then    . 

Miche - well done on the scan hon - hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy now.

Alisha - get work to sort out problem with pay, they've caused it - they need to sort it.

NVH - I fly at 1045 tomorrow morning - 20hrs and 48 mins to go till take off - sad I know!!! BTW you are a perve!!!

Budgie hon - sorry to hear you've had a down few days, I really really hope that AF comes for you soon.

Ali - well done on EC - glad to hear you don't feel too ropey.... good luck with ET on Friday    

Sho - tell all!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well...

this lady came to our band (I used to be an army musician) from another. Adultery isn't allowed in the army so she was kicked out of where she was for having an affair with another band member. (How antiquated i know). Her husband worked with her as well. 

Anyway!! As soon as she met me, and by this I mean within 5 minutes max, she told me that the new man in her life was the best sex she'd ever had. Her husband she claimed was absolutely ueles in bed. they were married for 22 years and during that entire time, she had not enjoyed a single session with the man. He was aware of his, shall we say, inadequacies, and so they had an "arrangement" where she was able to go and get the orgasm she needed via swinging. She said there were couples that they were friends with and did it regularly with..... imagine all this within the first 5 mins of meeting someone. i was gobsmacked. I was even more gobsmacked when the lover dumped her and she went back to the husband who I've had to meet and converse with!! she tells me they've gone bakc to the arrangement because he's still crap in bed! poor man.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

oo er missus !! Each to their own I say, although I have to say that I don't think I'd mention it within 5 minutes of meeting someone!! Maybe that makes me a prude


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No fingers I think your sensible. Swing if you want I couldn't care less to be honest, but I'd just met the woman!! anyway, Cheesy was on about cuddle parties, not swinging, i fear I have lowered the tone somewhat


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha! I've just noticed I'm now a senior member. When did that happen? I never notice these things.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hi all from sunny toulouse (at least I'm told its sunny) 
Yet again I'm in bed feeling sorry for myself as the nausea and vomiting has returned 
Supposed to be in a meeting but can't face moving at the moment. Traveling was definately a bad idea.....

Hope you are all doing better than me 

Deb


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello i'm back.

Sorry to hear that you have been feeling unwell Charlies Mum. Hope the sicky feelings go soon.

DH just told me about this story in the news today, made me smile:

*
Dog starts car after eating chip*

A breakdown patrol man who came to the rescue of a woman motorist has managed to get her car started using her dog.

Juliette Piesley, 39, had changed the battery in her electronic key fob but was then unable to start her car.

When AA patrolman Kevin Gorman arrived at the scene in Addlestone, Surrey, he found its immobiliser chip was missing.

Ms Piesley said her dog George had eaten something, and realising it was the chip, he put the dog in the front seat and started the car with the key.

Mr Gorman said: "I was glad to get the car started for the member.

"They will now have to take George [the dog] with them in the car until things take their natural course.

"It is the first time that I have had to get a dog to help me to start a car."


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Dogs can be so dim  When I lived at home we had a gorgeous black Lab, called Jacob, who frequently demonstrated how stupid animals can be.

He woke me up howling in the early hours of one morning so I raced down to the kitchen to see what the problem was. He'd eaten the contents of the sugar bowl and got it wedged on his nose, if he'd shut his mouth it would have fallen off but he just kept it wide open, howling and racing around the kitchen like a loon - it was almost tempting to leave him to it... 

When I finally calmed him down enough to get the bowl off his face he looked like he'd aged by 10 years as his furt was full of sugar and white and sparkly, when he sneezed it blew off him like talc 

I love Labradors


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG sho - very interesting, the things that people get up to! I find it fascinating and NO i am not a perve fingers!  
I bet you all found it fascinating too!      Her poor dh  

Isn't it time for you to go on holiday yet fingers  - bugger off!      am jealous really  

Debs - sorry that you feel poo again  

MrW - I love black labs too! i used to have one but he has to stay with my ex!   his name was josh! he used
to get up to all sorts!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

We went to look at pets in hare hatch at the weekend.  There was a baby labrador there and he was sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I can't imagine who you felt being told that after just 5 mins! I'm used to that kind of thing with my line of work but it throws a lot of people still - I've been to swingers parties (with my camera!!!) and it's a very weird experience - please note that MrW and I are NOT swingers!! did they tell you any other juicy stories?  each to their own I guess!  (I am a perv though and happy to admit it  

Budgie - that dog sotry made me   

Charlies mum - oh no, poor you. You are not having a very good time with your sickness. I do hope your boss is being understanding. I read somewhere yesterday that a pg woman can take as much sick time as she needs and they cannot fire you! 

Fingers - I hope you will pop in and say goodbye again before you go - dont forget to bring the sun back with you. I would say bring some lovely caribean rum but that would be no good to me now so the sun will do.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah bless!! My mum had 2 black labs (Jess and Ebony) and they are daft as brushes!! I'd love a dog but not fair when I work full time - maybe when I have my bubba!!! 

Debs - sorry you are feeling ropey - hope you feel better soon...  

MrW - are you sure Jacob wasn't a cokehead!!  

Sho - don't worry about lowering the tone - I seem to do it on a daily if not hourly basis!!  

Wildcat - nothing wrong with being a perve - ask NVH   I'll do my best to bring some sun back but I'll definitely raise a rum to your 'kittens' whilst i'm there - will that do? 

I'm sure I will be around for a bit and no doubt I'll pop on this evening in between packing


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Swingers oh dear. not ure my brain can cope with that - think I'm a bit too straight laced 

Feeling a little better so might venture out and find some soup a bit later... Wish I was at home though.
Decided I won't even try to travel to the US at the beginning of november. I' going to focus on this little ones needs and stuff work for a while. Luckily my boss is being very kind (the other director was surprised I was even here!). Guess I will have to hope am I ok tomorrow to catch up on the notes.

Hows them Kittens Mr and Mrs W?

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - you were the one that said you sounded like a perve - I was being polite and agreeing!!    

God I'm going to have withdrawal symptoms from FF next week - don't be surprised if I hop on from sunny Antigua!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Budgie - i couldn't resist, i would just have had to buy him...i have to stay away from pet shops
and rescue homes cause i would just want them all!

Wildcat - are you really hired to go and take pictures!  OMG that must be so weird!! do they not think
that you are up for grabs to    how does MrW feel about you going to these parties!  
or does he go a long to!  

Oi fingers - watch it!        but you're right!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wildcat said, "I don't know WHO you felt being told that"

i had to re-read that about 5 times. I thought you thought I was a swinger as well!!! i wasn't feeling anyone!!  

However I was very embarrassed. She's 47!! I was really surprised she would be so open so soon. Nice lady though although a bit eccentric.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I went to Cat protection league to get a kitten two years ago, and left with two!! I couldn't bare to leave one on its own. they are still exceptionally cute. The vet says so  I'd put a picture on but I don't know how!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

BTW Wildcat - I meant for you to come with me and take pics of the sunset and things like that not of us swinging from the chandeliers!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho     slip of the keyboard! oops - how you felt not who!!!! (well you never know!)

Yep I'm a perv and proud of it - it pays me well anyway, being a female photographer gets me a lot of business with ladies who like to have naughty pics taken for their hubbies - they wouldn't trust a male photographer and their hubbies dont mind me so much!

NVH - yeah I've been to some interesting parties, seen things that most people would run away screaming from, most of it makes me laugh (like the man dressed in a pink tutu in a cage, being made to behave like a dog, or he'd get a spank!!!) I almost PMSL - MrW comes with me - we are both pervs - but stick together - safety in numbers


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

have a question

im reading posts and some people say they start ivf when af arrives and others on day 21 of cycle, can anyone fill me in?

thanks my lovlies

tara


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tara i'm sure the ladies will have specific info for you, but basically it come down to two main ways of doing it. usually they start you on day 21, but sometimes they try a "flash" cycle or a short protocol starting on day 1. Wildcat got lucky that way.

As you can tell by the fact that I'm on here a lot today I have no proper job and no husband for 5 weeks... bored already. Can I come with you Wildcat on one of your shoots? that sounds more interesting than waiting for my lemon drizzle cake to cool. I warn you though, I giggle... a lot


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

sho - giggling is good! I do that a lot too. I'm not doing too much work right now, I'm slowing the advertising!! I think I'd like some of your cake though









Tara, it depends on the protocol - usually its day 21 unless you are on a short protocol when you dont down reg and you go right to stimming on day 2!! (we like that one!)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh damn i've go so much system testing to do but this conversation is just too damn interesting!
Wildcat - I want to come too, i would pmsl thhough!  Maybe i should buy a camera go in disguise  
I can't believe that these people don't get embarrassed!  
i gather mrW goesn't tag along to the womenily pics though hey  

Where's cheesy gone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH, no - the private shoots are in my studio which is just me and the client - the parties are something entirely different! I dont go to as many these days though - believe it or not it got very boring - same old same old and they dont pay as well  

Cheesy is chatting to me on MSN!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nvh  

I am working very hard at the moment


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sho - that's so funny, maybe she told you early on because she was interested in swinging with you!!!  

Would love a black lab but couldn't upset our 2 cats, they'd have a fit!

Wildcat - your job sounds far more interesting than sitting at a desk all day!

Charlies Mum - have some crisps, you'll feel better then


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Crisps... hummm. do they do them on room service.  Just had a can of cola and that has helped a little..


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH: Out of politeness I stay away from the private lady shoots - they pay to be comfortable and for the privacy of having a lady photographer, as for the parties, I was always there as I used to drive and do the setup for lights and suchlike (ocassionally I would do nothing and get utterly plastered !!!!!)

I always saw the parties as fancy dress do's with sex between mainly ugly people who would leap on anything with a pulse. There were some genuinely nice folks there but it was shockingly predatory and in some cases the women were worse than the men!!! Still all good fun when you're not involved and fascinating if you like people watching... As with a lot of things there's an air of the mysterious about it but after a couple of events it's all very ho-hum. I remember at one event stepping around two naked women on the floor to get back to the bar ...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

AAaaahhh!!! 

Miche wash your mouth out! If you saw this woman you would never have said that...honestly.

Mr W I fo enjoy a good people watch but much like a 10 year old laugh at fart noises so with my childlike sense of humour your wife would get cross with me and throw me out I'm sure. Maybe the two of us could join forces. There muct be a niche for sex parties and cake surely. Together we could take the world by storm!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know anyone who doesn't love people watching!  its great fun!

Women worse than men - i don't know what you mean - do we girls    

Cheesy - are we boring you    

Cake and sex parties - hmmm them mind boggles!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Not at all honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thought you'd gone home to bed already!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Imagine if you did go to a swingers party and no one chose you?  It would be like being picked last for netball or something    I don't think I'd risk the embarrassment!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Miche

NVH - I wish, I REALLY REALLY WISH THEY'D PAY ME OFF FOR THE NEXT 12 WEEKS

I live in hope    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Miche I'd never thought of that! You'd know you must be a right pig if noone picked you at one of those parties. Mr W says they go with anything with a pulse. Imagine the humiliation if you didn'tget picked. Much worse than netball surely.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesyb said:


> I wish, I REALLY REALLY WISH THEY'D PAY ME OFF FOR THE NEXT 12 WEEKS


Me too - can I come back in 18 months?


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Or what if they really smelt?    They were all attractive on Life Begins too, shows how much they lie on TV!!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yuk - what if they was attractive and was a minger and didn't wash!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

All this talk of not getting picked  It's not like schoolyard netball at all!!! There's quite a lot of couples who go  just to watch (I think they're easily scared  ) Imagine it like a regular nightclub only people pair up (or four-up, or more-up) then disappear into the darkness and make strange noises.

To be honest, 99% of the time you'd find yourself not wanting to be picked by anyone as there are some eerily ugly people that go .. the other 1% looked fabulous and was usually wildcat  

Sho... sex and cake ... that's it! A Sexy Cake party where everyone turns up covered in icing sugar and candles! Whay! Show us your filling, look at the fondant on that one etc etc.

Ok ... I'll stop now *ahem*


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha!!  It's the future.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG - the conversation us lot get into!!! 

I can imagine that these parties once you've seen one you've seen them all!! Wildcat, what an interesting job - certainly beats sitting in an office all day and I am an avid people watcher. I always intend to read loads of books on holiday but usually just sit on beach behind dark glasses and people watch!!! It's why I obsessed with prgrammes like BB and IACGMOOH because I love to see how people react in different/difficult situations.

Sho - like the business idea!! Maybe one of the rest of us can go into wipe clean leather and do an all in package!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

IACGMOOH?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Off to deliver my cake to my business partner. Work work work for me here!...not.

See you devients later.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm a Celebrity Get me Out of Here!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm offski home now fellow perves     Thanks for the conversation its been brill!! emma doesn't know what she's missin! 

Fingers - have a brilliant wonderful holiday in that   and drink, be merry and have lots of  
We'll miss ya  

Good night everyone, gonna have to face the M4 and there's been an accident  

Lots of love and enjioy your cakes, leathers and what every you girls get up to!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

was it not obvious what IACGMOOH was?  

Bye NVH - good luck on the M4 - see you in a week if not before. I warn you that I may well pop on here whilst I'm away so no talking about me!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a great holiday Fingers  

On no NVH M4   which direction, bet I get overflow on the A4  

Night night all

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Goodbye everyone, been a good laugh today.  Now I've got to battle the M3!  Speak again tomorrow xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Bye for today ladies and gent.

Safe journey home and hope you all have a great evening.

Happy holiday fingers. ENJOY and RELAX........................sounds lovely.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks girls - am sure I'll pop on later - don't like to miss anything but for those I won't speak to - be good and I'll talk to you in a week or so


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

God I was only gone for a couple of hours and the chat went all smutty and I missed it!! damn   

That will teach me to do some work.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well ladies

What alot of smutty chat  you have been busy today, my day was so boring, still no post or phone calls from woking for me, may i should just pluck up the courage and call them 

Ali, good luck honey, hope you have lovely embies

Fingers, have a fab holiday, i am so jealous, i could do with some  on my skin

Budgie, hurry on the  

Charlies mum, srry to hear that you are feeling unwell, they say flat coke and ginger nut biscuits are good for nausea, hope you feel better soon.

Wildcats, still  for you both

Hello to everyone else, hugs to you all, better Emma is missing us

Luv Myra xxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Good i can not type, i am blaming it on my keyboard as it is going abit


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

see what i mean, good should be god


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow pops her head round the door - is it safe to come in? What on earth have you lot been on today? 
nothing much to say really - anything I could say would be tame compared with today's chat!
Fingers - have a fun holiday
Good luck to all those braving the motorways - hope you get home quickly and safely.
Wildcats - hope your bubas are doing well - no taking them to risky parties, even if it is for work!
Ummmm - lost the plot already so lol to everyone else.
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

lol Minow, me to


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

HI Myra and Minow - its been a bit mad today! All gone quiet now though.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, calm before the storm, hopefully not


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so fed up, abit of a me post, not sure what to do, i am such a sad case, want to call Woking but frightened at being told that i have to wait ages for my first appointment, it seems so long since this all started, do not want another set back.

Ohhh, take no notice of me, what a chicken i am, i always think that no news is good news but the waiting is killing me and it has only been one month so far


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Myra my love I'm sorry you're having to wait. It is so horrid and I know it feels like forever.
From memory though I'm afraid that the time from being refered to Woking to actually getting a meeting there is a long time, several months in fact. By all means ring them to see if you can speed things along but don't be surprised if it does take  a little while. Once you get going though you'll find things trip along well I'm sure.
I was so surprised at having to wait when it was private and I was paying, but then as you can see from just being on here they do have a lot of girls on their books and I'm afraid some old timers like me never seem to get off their books!
You will get there though.
Just sit back and enjoy the chatter on here and time will fly past - how could it fail too with chat about swingers etc!
have a lovely evening and *see* you tomorrow
lol
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you Minow

LOL to you to, and thanks honey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - have you booked in at all with them yet? We had to wait 8 months    I was furious/devastated/mad etc - in fact it was this time last year as if was just after the ectopic that we booked and got our first appoinment in May.

Ring them - check for cancellations, don't be afraid to pester!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of interesting chat going on again today, I'm sorry I missed the live version! Well some bits anyway! 

*Ali * - 4 eggs is fine, am hoping that your 100% fertilisation rate continues. Thinking of you for tomorrow's call.   

*Wildcat and NVH * - Am still thinking about having a reading done by Lesley but am not sure how I would feel if she told me I wouldn't be a mummy or just didn't mention it. Did you both ask about babies or did she bring it up?

*Myra* - We waited 6 months form our referral until oour first apppointment. I know how tough it is and we were trying Clomid during that time so it was a bit easier as I felt we were trying something. If I was you I'd give them a call and see roughly how long the wait is. I think we got our appointment date thro quite quickly even tho it was for about 5 months time. Go on, at least you'll know! 

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney - I never asked, she just got it! That's why she is so amazing - she just came right out with what I wanted to know. It is scarey - but she might also tell you it will happen!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

evening all 

Feeling a little better (still got a thumping headache) and have just ordered veggie soup from room service. Can't wait to get home...

Myra the wait for that 1st appointment is unbearable but once you start tx the time flys by.
You could always try calling the clinic to go on their cancellation list - worth a try if you are flexible 

Ali - I got 4 eggs and a BFP 

Hope everyone else is ok
Deb


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ali * that was supposed to be 3  not 2 and 1 . Don't know how that  ended up there!! Take it easy and listen to DH!! 

*Wildcat* - Might be brave and get one but will be pooing my pants incase she doesn't mention the b-word! You can ask questions can't you?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all.

Just been and delivered my cake to my business partner. She's probably the best friend I have at the mo and has been absolutely fantastic around  the infertility issue. 

I see her all the time, but haven't had a sit down chat for a little while, so I had a cuppa with her while her and the baby had their tea and she asked me how things were  going with the treatment etc. So I told her which wasn't much anyway, then she said, "I don't know how to tell you this,". I thought uh oh. A pregnancy announcement! She says, " me and xxxx have decided to have another try at having a baby." I was horrified and not because she's trying again. She had her only tragedies around baby issues. I was horrified that she said she didn't know how to tell me. i feel absolutely awful. What have I done to her over this last year that she feels so uncomfortable around me. She said she was sensitive to our situation and thought she'd tell me before she got pregnant (if  she does, she said) rather than just land a pregnancy on me, which shows what a lovely person she is, but I feel terrible now. And obviously, I'm hoping in a rather "schadenfreunde" way that it happens for her, but not before me. honestly I feel no badness towards her at all (I do about other women sometimes). Bah!! I must be a better friend.

Chocolate cake tomorrow, but I'm not going to eat it!!! No I'm NOT

Charlies mum I'm glad you're feeling better. I myself am being visited by the witch and feel crappy, so we can feel crappy together.

Ha ha the Simpsons is on and Homer is getting some erotic pictures taken of him for Marge. Is this where you got your idea Wildcat?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - I would just call Woking and see what the wait is - can't be any worse than not knowing. I was referred in late April/early May and had my first consultation in mid July so it wasn't that long - it might have been a cancellation although i didn't ask for one. Once you have that date tx should follow fairly quickly, we just delayed ours slightly because we wanted to go on holiday first and chill out before it all started.

Sho - I felt like you with my friend the other day (don't know if you read the post but bumped into her 17 wks PG and she hadn't told me). Whilst I'm over the moon for her (with the usual pang at the thought that it isn't me) I was upset that she hadn't told me. Like you and your friend she has been with me all through IF but didn't know how to tell me. The last thing I want is for anyone to feel uncomfortable around me because of the IF, particularly not a close friend. It's so difficult isn't it? I think we have to accept the fact that because they are good friends they are more sensitive to our feelings and of course it must be difficult for them.

Mmmm chocolate cake - a tiny slice wouldn't hurt!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers  I did see your post. I think  that must have been more painful because she had the bump as it were. I'm not upset that she's going to try again. Thankfully she's not as naive as others she knows through experience that the road can be rocky, but she'll probably get pregnant quite quickly. I feel bad that she feels bad about me. 

My appointment is in November and we asked for one in March!! In the end I think the big wait has done us a favour. My husband was away through June and July and is away now until Nov 2nd. the break has got my body back to normal, and for quite a long time the IF issue hasn't bothered me at all until recently. It's a very long time to wait though and I know that we won't be ale to get get started before Xmas. SO here's to another Xmas of drunk pensioners when they are going to get great grand children. My response, never if I have anything to do with it!! If you know what I mean!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean!! Although pressure is off of me this year as my baby brother and his wife are expecting their 1st in January. 

That's a long old wait - what clinic were you at previously? Glad you can see the positive side to the waiting though.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I was at Hammersmith first. I was wooed by Robert Winston and wish I hadn't been. The nurses were wonderful but I had issues with my consultant. I had two fresh cycles there and one frozen. Thought it had worked every time but no!

The girl next door is being pressured by her family as well. She's about 32 I think and her mom keeps on about her having a baby. Strangely though she doesn't want any children. I strangely, perhaps I'm being judgemental because of my own situation. Women not wanting children seems strange to me probably because I want one so badly. It's all around though at the moment. I know at least another 3 women with fertility issues. One is about 37 now, got married to a guy I used to work with and then naturally brought up the baby issue, he said he didn't want any because he already had a son from a previous marriage. What a shame for her I say. He spoke to me about it. I said he was unfair not to make his position clear before they got married. Babies babies everywhere!!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening Girls

Sorry I haven't been on much during the day this week but it is quarter end at work so really busy.

*Ali * - Glad that E/C went well today. Fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow that all those lovely eggs have fertilised. Not long till Friday and you will be on the 2WW!!
*Fingers* - Have a lovely holiday. We will miss you. Enjoy the sun, Sea and sex!!
*Miche * - Well done on your scan. Are you going to find out whether they are boys or girls or one of each?
*Budgie* - so sorry hon that you are feeling down. I hope the smutty chat on here today brought a smile to your face! I have everything crossed that A/F arrives tomorrow.
*Debs* - Sorry to here that the sickness is back again. Hope you are feeling better soon.
*Myra* - There is nothing to lose in calling the clinic about an appointment - at least then you would have an expectation on when you are likely to be seen. I don't think that you are being pushy by phoning.
*Alisha* - I hope the first jab went well.

Day one of D/R for me as well today. Yeah I am back on treatment again. Let this be my time!!

Love to you all

Jules


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Here is the latest list.

*Waiting to Start*
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 17th Oct (Approx) 
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
NVH (FET) D/R 12th Oct 
Hatster D/R 15th Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET) 
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 

*D/Ring*
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept 
Budgie D/R 9th Sept 
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 

*Stimming*
Luc 

*E/C - 2ww*
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET)  
Beckers Testing 2nd October 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) Testing 6th October 
AliPali stimming since 15th September E/T 29th September 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07  
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Wildcat & MrWildcat. 

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian

[/quote]


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - well done on starting d/regging. Good luck hon     

OK everyone I'm saying goodbye now as I still have to finish packing, be good, no smutty talk   and loads of     to everyone. Talk to you all when I'm back


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have a good holiday Fingers.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Have a fab holiday fingers - we will miss you

Jules - thanks for the update - you are doing a fab job keeping on top of all the names and dates!!! 

I'm going to get an early night - i'm soooo tired.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

Chocolate cake today for me, after popping out for some more eggs. I managed to put on something like 4lbs this morning, since yesterday! Damn lemon drizzle cake!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning Sho and all you other lovelies out there.

Sho - what instrument did/do you play (you did say you had been a bandsman I think?) Chocolate cake eh - yummy. I've got a few cooking apples so I may make an apple cake today. Mind you I got bored doing my work out today so i didn't do it all so probably better not eat cake  

Anyone up to anything nice today? (other than Sho baking choc cake), I really do have to do some housework I think as it's pretty filthy here now   Maybe I should look into getting a cleaner!

lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

for those who had to encounter the M4 last night (Berkshire) Oh my god    

Well I am not doing anything today barr being in this dreaded hell hole again, but thats another story   

Hope you all had a good evening and thank god its nearly the weekend, any exciting plans anyone?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh yes CHeesy - very exciting.......we're going to build a new back gate! Haven't had one for over a year and much as I love our enighbours it will be nice to get some privacy back.
Ok may not be exciting by other's standards but hey you take what excitement you can in my book!!!!   
Sorry to hear about the M4. I used to drive that a lot, well practically lived on it I was on it so much but that was over 10 years ago now.
lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow i played the flute for nearly 20 years!! I didn't make it as an orchestral musician mainly because I had to teach to support myself and couldn't put in the hours of practice. I nearly made it bournemouth symphony orchestra years and years ago. Later I couldn't be bothered to practice anymore and so left teaching and joined the Army as a musician. I've had a great time doing that. Met my husband and had a lot of travel. To be honest I left to concentrate on having a family. It was extremely hard needing to take your injection or shove a bullet up your backside when you're away from home, on a coach in Uzbekistan and there's no femal toilet!!! inconvenient.

cheesy morning. If I were you, I would go sick. After all the stress of IVF, you shouldn't put yourself under anymore at work. Swing the lead I say!!   
I used to be a slave to the rush hour and the traffic when I was a teacher. Nightmare!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I remember when I was younger various people saying perhaps I should go into the forces as a bandsman - Not the life for me though. Mind you I have travelled a lot with my music. played on cruise ships a fair bit so I'm very lucky to have been pretty much all over the world and done it in luxury  

Good on you for your new business. I loooooovvvvve baking (not as much as I love the eating of it though I guess!)

Cheesy, poor you with your horrid job. Is there no way you can leave early or is it a pay thing? Just keep counting those days my love, you're getting there!

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish I could Sho, I really do, but even tho its awful atmosphere here, my consience (sp) would get the better of me, I wish I could swing sickies, but its just not in my nature, plus it would give them an excuse to be more   still tomorrow is Friday, thank F*CK   Dont get me wrong, I can handle them, I just get frustrated not being able to speak my mind to them, but its not worth it, but maybe in my last week   


Minow - its purely the wages honey, the only thing keeping me here, and by god, yes, I am on Countdown  


Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Very quiet today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Sorry I didnt get a chance to get on here yesterday been manic at work catching up now I am back online, I did get a chance to read through everything last night but then ran out of time to post before I had to go to Darts. We won again last night last game of the season just waiting for the results to come to find out how we did in the league should be pretty good as we won 11 out of 16 games and some very nicely, so another waiting game again.

Wow yesterday you girls had some smutty conversations going on there girls and you blame Emma for talking I think someothers are just as bad it took me over an hour to read all the pages.

Fingers sorry I missed you hunny hope you are having a great holiday

AliPali, Dont worry about the number of eggs hun, I only got 5 and then only 3 fertilised and 1 perished but I still got grade 1's 8 and 6 cell, and seeing you have 100% fertilisation rate you will be fine, can't wait to hear your news from the call

Hope today goes quicker for you Theresa and as you say nearly friday and therefore 1 week closer to becoming a mother.

Elly and Chris how is it going still sure there are 2 beans on board I really hope so and can't wait til your scan when is it?

I am still waiting for the old witch to arrive it is now cd 33, but I put on 3lbs yesterday for no reason so hopefully that means she is a coming.  She better be otherwise I will end of having to roll myself into the clinic, however they are sending me a prescription for Metformin to try and help the situation, lets hope it works.

Hi to everyone else, were is Gill dont remember seeing anything from her in the last few days

Kt x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning All,

Cheesy-I am sorry to hear your job is getting you down  

I had a Lesley reading yesterday- she said she couldnt see that I was pregnant but after a while I said to her are you sure im not PG and she said again that she couldnt see that I was. But she did ask me if I might be in very early pregnancy (too soon to test) and when I said yes she said It could be too early for her pick up on it. She also said that my Nan (who died) was saying to me ''not yet but soon'' but she couldnt tell me what that meant. Does it mean that Im not pregnant yet but I will be soon?  or does it mean my test wont be positive yet but it will be soon?  She also said that my nan was showing her a positive PG test and that I will be holding my baby in the next 9/10 months.

I 'think' I do have some exciting news though about my daily PG tests. Everyday I have been doing 2 different pee sticks from ebay which have all been negative but yesterday I got a really faint line within the 3 minutes and today I got slightly stronger line on both tests(cant be evaporation lines this time cos Ive been timing them)
Also I did a tesco pee stick on tuesday-no line, I did one again yesterday and I did get a very faint line but the one I did today was slightly stronger. Im hoping that by tomorrow I should have a pretty good idea as to whether I am or not. I dont want to get my hopes up too much but at the moment it is looking good.

Sorry this has been a bit of a 'me' post - I was offline yesterday so now I have some catching up to do.

Love

Beckers xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

3LBS thats ok love  

I was 11 stone b4 start of treatment, put one stone on with the drugs, got on scales this morning and I am 13 stone OMG    I was only 12 stone at 4 months preggers so seems the 2nd trimester wacks it on   

Ah well, all for a good cause, I reckon I am gonna be at least 14 stone which will leave me at least 3 stone to loose after the baby..................... no there's a challenge     

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning everyone, hope you are all well.

Beckers - sounds really good hon, fingers crossed for you.

Cheesy - sounds like we're the same weight, I put on about a stone through all the drugs too, just starting the 2nd trimester so I expect to wack it on too.  Heard about the M4 last night too, sounded awful.

Jules - probably not going to find out the sex of the babies, want to leave it as a nice surprise.  Got a feeling we've got at least one boy though!  Good luck with your treatment, this will be your time, think positive.

Wildcat - hope everything is going ok with the little ones.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Beckers - sounds very positive honey    

Miche - yeah it was awful love, took 2 hours to do 4 miles     Hows your pregnancy going so far?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beckers that sounds pretty positive. Fingers well and truly crossed for you!

Cheesy I said I was going to speak my mind when I left work as well, but they got me a lovely present and I couldn't! 

Minow I must admit I have enjoyed the Army. There is a lot of commeraderie, but you have to get to terms with the fact that it is "different" music, as we sometimes say we are catering for the blue rinse brigade, never the less, I've had some great experiences and wouldn't have met my husband if I hadn't joined. Where do you play now?


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheesy, I really can't complain at all.  Only really feel sick when I'm hungry but not actually thrown up.  Get headaches now and again and tiredness hits me in the afternoon but apart from that, I think I've been really lucky.  How about you hon?  Did you get much sickness early on?  Is it easier now for you or are you finding it tough?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Cheesy - All I can say to the M4 last night is      It was awful! and i had some
scotch eggs on order to make too!! I was not a   girl!

Sho - chocolate cake - yum! listen to you and minow making cakes! wish I could    I'm more of main course cook
but would love to get into do desserts!

Beckers - sounds    

kate - reall hoping that af shows up soon for you!

Ali - any news yet?   

Minow - building a gate hey, sounds just as exciing as my gardening weekend!  What time is your reading today!
How exciting !

Barney Bear - I didn't say anything to Lesley either, she came right out and started talking about the fertility/baby thing!
It was really mad that she picked up on what I wanted to talk about!  It was almost as if someone had told her, but
thats impossible!  It is very frightening but rewarding at the same time.

Just remembered I need to book my appointment for de-fuzz tomorrow, like to keep nice and trim you know   but by god
does is flipping hurt!

Happy Thursday - one day to go til the weekend!   (hang in there cheesy)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning morning morning!

Swingers  cakes  what curious conversations you have without the site moderator EMMA being around  

I am having the jitters about my reading with Lesley now am worried that she will say I have a career as a Nun or something and not mention babies at all! 

Cheesy jack that horrid job in right now! it must be crap working in a hostile office 

Hi to you all
Love and 
Me xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Gill - I was just as scared and had terrible butterflies beforehand, but I just needed to know either
way.  I am sure it will be fine.  She really is lovely and just a normal person.  I couldn't believe
that she went straight to what I wanted to know about and talked about nothing else.  She did ask me
if I wanted to go onto something else and i said NO!!  Yours is next weeks isn't it?


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Gill - I was worried about my reading too but she is really nice and puts you at ease 

Does anyone know exactly when I should stop taking cyclogest.

Love 

Beckers xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - I'm freelance so I play all over the place.
Gill - Nun?! DOn't worry I get the feeling that she's unlikely to sense that!   
Beckers - I hope the lines get stronger and stronger.   
Miche - I don't know whether I'd want to know the sexes or not. Good on you for waiting though, it will be a lovely surprise. Minow has images of the Only Fools and Horses episode where Dell becomes a father and on being asked what it was he says - a baby! I guess that's all we really need to know!
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Miche - I had sickness from about week 8 - week 11 but not alot really, I eat too much to give it a chance   I am still waiting for this energy boost I am suppose to get in the 2nd tri but am yet to fine it   I swim 3 times a week as I do believe exercise keeps up the energy levels but I had to give up my weekly aerobics when I started treatment back in April. I have to be honest and say I am tired and find certain things a struggle but to be honest, I think its the weight, I have never been this heavy and normally range around 10-10.5 stone so all this extra weight and i have 3 months yet, is pretty tiring, but of course worth it all  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Beckers - I've only just stopped taking cyclogest, you have to take them up to 12 weeks when you get a BFP I'm afraid!

Minow - I remember that episode very well, DH will be exactly the same, he models himself on Del Boy!!  

Cheesy - I think eating is definitely the way forward!  When did you start exercising, was it after the 12 weeks?  I've been too scared to do anything but now I think I should start.  I want to go swimming and maybe go to yoga.  I plan to leave work at Christmas as I've got a lot of long-service leave saved up, I know it's early but I just don't fancy driving to London in the winter months with a huge bump.

xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

not trying to   you cheesy but I never lost weight after DD and that was 6 1/2 years ago!! Before I had her I was always about 9 -9.5 stone and for the last 6 years been 12 stone  Mind you, saying that Ive seen loads of people spring back into shape after being PG.I guess that says alot about me 

Beckers xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Miche

I used to do 4 high impact classes a week, on de-reg in April I continue to do this and from stimmers and 2ww I stopped, but I still swam, I have been swimming ever since Stimmers about 2/3 per week, I would say your fine to pick up swimming honey  

Oh Beckers, I will try my hardest but I suspect its not easy at all, I never loose weight easily, never have done hence I did 4 classes a week just to maintain my weight   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Morning ladies,

wildcat popped into Woking for her second bloodtest to check on HcG levels etc then went on to a friends for the day (she did umm and arr about talking her laptop with her as she's utterly addicted to FF these days  )

So, we're just waiting to see what the levels are and if it give us a better indication of what's going on - how impatient are we?? Hoping to hear back from the clinic early this afternoon.

Right, now back to evil work(tm)


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheesy - blimey, you were fit then!  I'd be lucky to visit our gym at work once a month!  My theory is always worry about it later, bad really I know.

MrWildcat - keep us posted with the results, can't blame you for being impatient, it's so exciting.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I was a bit of a gym freak, always have been so I am hoping I'll get the bug back   Told hubby, he wants me back in shape, he's gotta babysit


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - keep us posted on those results!

I used to go to the gym 3 times a week but since starting treatment back in Jan I haven't been  
I am however going to one of those high impact kixk box/keep fit classes tonight.  I figure I can do it
up until I start on the progynova tablets so hopefully I might loose a pound or two!

Cheesy - good going girl!  thats motivation if ever i saw it!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Beckers Well done hunny keeping my fingers crossed for you, when is your official test day?

Cheesy dont worry about the weight at the moment you will have plenty of time for that afterwards and just remember they reckon breast feeding helps reduce the weight the quickest so my thoughts are even if you dont get on with breast feeding extract as it must do the same!!!

Gill good luck with your reading she must be feeling very strange that everyone at the moment is all interested about babies.

Wildcats keeping fingers crossed for high levels again today to make your dream of twins true, 

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

who's gonna watch that programme tonight teaching people like me to be ladies     seen a clip looks a good laugh


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - I lost weight during my last pregnancy. So did another of my friends 
I've definately lost weight with this beanie as well but thats cos I can't eat more than a bread roll and have days when even that won't stay down  (today is one of them)

Miche - I was told no Yoga until after 16 weeks but swimming is fine. Not sure why no yoga until then but I guess its because you are stretching ligaments anyway...

Off to stick my head down another french toilet again. I hate m/s (though I think I actually have another stomach bug and have booked to see my GP again tomorrow).

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blimey Deb, doesnt sound like you are eating anything at all, I really hope the sickness goes very soon    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Got the   this morning at 8.35 and only 2 have fertilised. I asked her if they were ok and she said they were normal...whatever normal is. So at Woking tomorrow at 9 am for ET. Am a bit dissapointed   as was hoping that the Short protocol was going to produce better results and at the end of the day, its been worse. Sorry for the ME post
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know - its [email protected]@dy ridiculus. I sailed through my pg with Charlie (well appart from the last bit obviously) and wasn't sick once. Think I'm making up for it now 

Ali I only had 3 embys and only one of them was good enough to transfer. It only takes one hun!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I know it only takes one...but if this is unsuccessful we have no more money for another go and i will be 40 in April. 
I know i must try and be positive and i have been, right up till yesterday but its so hard. I have Accupuncture booked for later so hope that will help relax me a bit.
Deb...hope you are feeling better
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deb - thanks for the info on yoga and swimming, will look into that.  Sorry you're feeling really bad, hopefully it will pass soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy.

Ali - don't worry hon, you only need one to work and you've got two.  We had seven that had fertilised and thought that we'd be able to freeze the ones we didn't use but were told they weren't good enough, also the two that we had put back were fragmented so we thought we didn't stand a chance.  So please don't be down, have two put back in and get twins!!!  Fingers crossed for you hon.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I forgot to ask, Deb you mentioned that you mustn't do Yoga, I booked a 10 week course that i started 2 weeks ago, i did mention to the teacher about the IVF and she was a bit vague on whether i should keep doing it or not, she mentioned there were some stretches i musn't do. What do you reckon i should do?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali  

Try not to put too much pressure on yourself over the money thing. i think this will be our last go (when we have it) because of finance, so I know how you feel, but the stress of that is not a good thing. try to relax, the acupuncture will do you good (although if you read back you'l see I too cowardly to have it). Pilates is great for relaxing as well. If they said your embryos were normal, I bet that means they are at the right stage of development which is a good thing.  As we all say, you just need one. Stay positive.


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ali - I think there are special classes you can go for in yoga.  I remember years ago, there were some pregnant girls that had a course before ours.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks girls...will try and be


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali please dont be sad   keep remembering quality over quantity and look at Michelle said she had 7 but only 2 were good enough.

Keep positive and hope everything goes well for you tomorrow and you have a stressfree 2WW

Kx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ALi - I really hope these 2 are *THE 2*. Keep  though I know it's hard. THese 2 have got this far so they must be fighters.
On the yoga front, there are special classes for preg women (though you'd have to search around for where they are in your area). I would only go to those as a slightly vague teacher on the IVF front is not someone I'd want to put my faith in.
On the money front. I don't know how long we can keep going but you never know what is round the corner - you could be preg on this go so why worry. You might win the lottery or be left a huge sum of money from a very distant relative - you just never know so keep strong and have faith. Your 2 little embies need their mummy at her best!

Gosh I feel lazey today. (I guess that's normal then!) I have unblocked a drain but that's been about the only thing I've got done. Oh and ironed my hair so I'm all sleek!

lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hope you're ok Ali.

as for me, my chocolate cake is in the oven. I have not eaten any yet!! I've got to put the other half in later. Cleaning for me this afternoon I think or maybe some ironing. I'm not doing very well at this selfemployment bit yet am I?

following on from what my friend said to me yesterday, I think I may apologise to her when I see her later. I feel terrible that she ha felt so uncomfortable around me and this issue. It has really upset me that she must have been torturing herself over when to bring it up or whatever. I feel I need to make it easy for her to tell me when she is pregnant. What do you think?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ali, I only got two out of the whole cycle, so it does happen     but I do understand what you are saying  

love cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - I really think the best thing is to be honest with your friend. You don't want her to have to worry about telling you but also you may be upset if she does. Being upset does not take away from how pleased for her you may be. The upset is over you and not her. By not telling you or worrying about telling you she is not going to get rid of your feelings or protect you from them, merely put them off for a bit. As a dear friend she will understand how hard this is for you and support you in any way she can but you are also her dear friend and you want to support her so although it may produce tears at the time you would want to know. A new life, however hard it is on us, is to be celebrated not hidden.
I may have put words in your mouth there that aren't how you feel and if so just ignore me!
My sil invited me round for a cupa to tell me before she told the rest of the family that she was preg with no2. It was very hard and I did have to dash to the loo to have a cry but she let me do that and let me sort myself out before everyone else knew. THere was no easy way of doing it but at least she gave me the chance to have some dignity in public when everyone else was told. 
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow - my SIL did exactly the same thing when she announced she was pg with no 2. Luckily for her though we were also announcing our pg so everyone was happy 

Sho - talk to your friend. If she is a good friend she will understand. Its much better to do that than let resentment build up for either side.

Re Yoga. If would refain from it during the tww completely. I'd definately not do any if your instructor was not trained enough to know about pg or IF issues asyou could do more harm than good!

Feeling a little mor healthy now - CocaCola is good 
Deb


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ali - we thought we'd get a lot more than we did. Of the five that we had we got two that were good enough to put back. Always remember it only takes one at the end of the day!!!

The max Woking will put back is two and you have two good candidates, any more would have been a waste!

There's so much pressure on couples going through IVF it's horrible, costs, physical effects, emotional issues and so much more, it surprises me that anyone makes it through the treatment but hey do and with amazing regularity - take heart from that and stay positive or I'll send wildcat round with a big stick   (been wanting to use that smiley for AGES).

The ladies on the Woking board are a truly astonishing bunch; strong, determined and mostly bloody minded - it's that attitude which will win through at the end of the day. Money is always a sticky problem but for every sticky problem there's an answer somewhere and you'd be amazed at how people will come to your aid when it comes to the crunch.  

Stay focussed and you'll get there - just ask cheesey, wildcat and the others!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WIldcat with a big stick - now if there was ever an insentive to stay positive that must be it!
lol Mr W!  
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

OHHHHH Wildcat with a big stick    . I have suddenly come over all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks ladies

i will talk to her when I go round later. I don't want her to worry about being around me if she does get pregnant. she's had her own problems there and I'd like to think she could talk to me if they rear their ugly head again God forbid.

any news from Wildcat yet Mr W. We want to know too!!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll make sure she stands over you all waving the stick menacingly - think Xena, Warrior Princess (actually, now I'm thinking about wildcat dressed as Xena *distracted*) ...  

    ​


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr W - concentrate!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Quick question from all you shopahlocis out there - Mr W, close your ears! - DH has to go into Woking for a meeting tomorrow (I don't mean the clinic but WOking proper) now should I go along as well to look round the shops? I've not been shopping in WOking yet and don't know what they are like. 
Mx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

Just logged on quickly while eating my lunch to see how Ali got on.
Sorry to hear that you are feeling disapointed that they haven't all fertilised. As the others say it does only take one to get a BFP so don't lose heart. It is important that you stay  for tomorrow and give this your all. Why not try and think of the 2 that fertilised as fighters already and extra special ? 

Mr & Mrs Wildcat - look forward to hearing about your levels later!

Sho - Talk to your friend. If she is a good friend she will understand.

Debs - Sounds like you are having a yucky time with the Morning sickness. 

Minow - Shopping in woking is ok. Here are a couple of links to the web so you can see what is in the shopping centres. http://www.peacocks-centre.co.uk/ and http://www.wolseyplace.co.uk/

Catch up with everyone else later

Love Jules xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Woking's has a nice shopping centre, even has a Faith shoe shop which manages to draw wildcat in with it's evil  strappy-sandals-spell, Primark etc. There's also a rather nice art shop which is currently full of Doug Hyde paintings including one called "bear hug" that I'd love to put in a children's room (except it's £300 ..).

Even *I* like Woking


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woking's ok, got all the major shops.  Depending on how long you're there for, I would pop on the train to Guildford, it's lovely there.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr W    Xena!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

god I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

BORED


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info on Woking.
Mich - GUildford is my local so I know it very well  
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesy do some work!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

There's nothing to do, thats what makes it worse aswell and you can hear a pin drop

"I got get out of this place" dunno who sang it but its in my head big time

I'll stop moaning about this place soon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, well on the 22nd December I will  



xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Minow - You'll think that Woking is a dump then    It's got a Primark though!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

bored cheesy?

Ok, I spy with my little eye, something beginning with .... M...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Moody


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

moodier


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i'm smug nd pleased with myself. I've been married for 2 years and nearly 2 months and have now completed my new drivers licence form, boasting new address and name!! Yay!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just popping out to lunch for an hour to cheer myself up, somehow, moody old cow today aint I   

Laters


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

See ya later...may have to stop for lunch...got left over Indian....sag aloo and cauliflower bhadjee
Cheer up Cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - please stay     cheesy, debs and wildcat only had one/two and look at them! definately 
nothing to   about but lots to be   about I say!  You've got to the end of the tx with two little embies
to put back so you've acheived your goal  right?? AND they just might be the lucky two to give you your bfp!
Now I don't want to see any negativity from you girl!    
Just go and stuff your face with saag aloo and cauli bhaji and enjoy!!  

Cheesy - enjoy your lunch!

MrW - any news yet?

Sho - hows that choc cake?  bet it tastes lovely with a cuppa!

I've got some really funny animal pics to show you, but how do I post it on here!  they are a bit rude though   but figure
you lot can handle it.  You should see the size of a Rhino's ding dong!    

Minow - whens your reading?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH. how dare you suggest that I would be sitting eating chocolate cake with a cuppa. I am affronted  Can't eat this its a Wedding cake for saturday, as have all the others I've made this week. The others all had to be trimmed to size you see so I get the scraps in that case but there's nothing to come off this one, so I have to settle for a biccy. which is a good thing given my incredible weight gain since yesterday.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I was thinking more about my taste buds fancying a bit of choc cake with tea actually    
Do you make all fancy cakes then and do all that icing stuff?  I think its soooooooo clever what can be
done with icing. 
Is it a hobby or do you do it for a living?  Gosh I am so nosey!   someone has to be in emma's absence!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash...you made me laugh....i promise i will stop thinking negative thoughts as i dont want to be bashed   by you or Mrs W .....


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am stuffing....mmmmmmm delicious...leftovers always tase better the next day.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tash..are you at Woking tomorrow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good on ya Ali - thats what we like to see!   Bet you would like some of sho's cake for afters hey  
Yeh I am there but at 3ish, you'll be long gone by then    It would have been nice to have met you, esp
being PUPO and all that!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah that would go down a treat....i cant remember the last time i had chocolate   
What a shame we wont get to meet, hope all goes ok, is it just to pick up your treatment plan and drugs. xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh it is, so nothing major...just in and out I hope!
I woke up this morning with sore thighs!  almost like I have been doing some exercise but I haven't,
so I am a bit concerned where this achey pain has come from   very strange!!

My friend has cancelled on me tonight so guess I won't be going to that kick box class tonight  
Ah well, will just have to go home and relax!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

sore thighs...whats that all about


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

well finished my Leftover Indian and feel stuffed......i hope my botty behaves at Accu later  
Don't think i could manage a crumb of chocolate cake


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

HOORAH! wildcat just called to tell me the HcG levels which were at 464 the day before yesterday are at 1429 today !!!!!!

   /me does a happy happy dance of joy   ​


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH yeah. I've just started a new business with my friend (the one who told me she will be trying again for a baby). Its great. we get on really well. I make the cakes, and she ices them. We've only been going a couple of months really, and we seem to be getting more business every month which is the main thing. I'm hopin that you lot need a load of christnening cakes next year 

second half of my chocolate cake has to go in the oven now


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow on the levels Mr & Mrs W!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow TWINS  for you for sure.

i can't tell you how exciting it is for us. Even though we've never met, i actually feel emotional!  in a happy way. why don't they do happy crying icons

Brilliant news Well done


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

there couldn't be more than two in there could there?.......


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, so i've just had my reading. Was spookey in some places.
Will type some stuff up and then post it so hang on!
DId just want to say though that she seems to be aware of people coming from the same place so girls if you want one and havne't yet booked it, maybe wait a little or get stuff sent to another adress or something. She says it doens't influence her but she knows there is a link between some people coming to her.
Back in a bit
Mx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW Wildcats...those readings are excellent   
Minow- cant wait to here about your reading xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Wildcats


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow - what brilliand readings Wildcats! You must be over the moon and more!! I don't think
you are going to need that scan to tell you there is two in there!    celebrating tonight by
any chance  

Minow - can't wiat to hear?

Sho - good luck with your business....christening cakes! now thats   thinking!

Ali - wind at acu - how   you know what they say about the silent ones!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, some notes

Things haven’t gone according to plan. I have pets (2 or 3) but not children. I am frustrated by the situation. I am in a stable relationship but am waiting. Problems in the tummy, not a stomach problem but problems with conceiving. Been trying for 4 years, hopes dashed on 3 occasions.
The numbers 2 and 1 keep coming up
Having assistance from a hospital which is on more than 1 level but not a sky scraper. Partner comes with you to hospital. I’m not on my own he will always be with you. At least 9 ½ out of 19 for our relationship. Can’t give 10 as she doesn’t know him.
Me vulnerable which can make me remote.
Got to go back soon, starting again.
Starting a cycle which will take 2 – 3 months (?)
I will be taking drugs to stimulate. I’m putting myself through something I wouldn’t normally want to but the outcome will be good.
Not seeing a baby quickly – more like 3 months.
This treatment I have done it before. It didn’t work and although I’m going into it with hope, not as much energy as before.
I am sceptical about it working.
Dec/Jan pregnant not October
Outcome going to be good.
I am sceptical and she keeps feeling me questioning her as to how she knows, want her to prove it.
3rd time lucky – Why 3rd time she doesn’t know.
One baby and we will be happy. It will be a 9 months pregnancy.
Do I have a lining issue of the womb or fallopian tube or ovaries. I had to rest in the past but not in the future.
It’s not my partner but my husband.
Something to do with getting older, age limit. Worrying about age limit or time scale. Don’t worry, it won’t get to that point it will be successful before that. Could be a time limit of a couple of years but will get to it before that. It’s me that’s worried about this time scale.
Miscarried spirit child age 2-4 (?)
Grandad and Grandma (though not Grandma, wrong name for her) Grandad been there longer than grandma as he is holding the baby.
Send support and will be with me. Will be with me during the anaesthetic one on each hand. Wanted her to be clear, not an operation but a procedure.
They are on my dad’s side. My dad is living and they jump in to say as is my Mum, don’t forget Mum. 
Granny approved of Mum. Were wary of each other to begin with but she appreciated her, they appreciated each other.
My Dad is lovely, he adores me, spoils me rotten. Mum not so cuddly. Grandad had a soft side.
I am generally calm and placid but not on this subject. Others perceive me as such.
Grandad and Granny say everything will be ok.
And then she said she would see if there was anything else they wanted to say and they just said goodbye and walked off. She laughed and said they were going to have a cup of tea and that what will be will be and they know the outcome will be ok so no need to worry.

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

OOOps 9 1/2 out of 10! (not 19!)
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Was my post too long? have you all gone to sleep reading it?!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear Minow is all alone!
Well better go and have a cupa tea, Granny and Grandad will be waiting! 
Mx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hope someone is online i have a dilemma, well sort of

as you know my first consultation for egg donation and icsi is next tuesday.  Obviously i have no idea when they will start me for treatment.  i need to make a decision before tuesday as to whether to book a holiday for 1st apr to egypt as availablity for free child ( hes 7) is tight.  What shall i do?  I i have treatment in jan will i be ok to travel, etc?  When do you think i will start, anyone had same experience?

love tara


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Minow - that looks pretty good to me, were you happy with the reading?  As long as it's good news at the end then it has to be good.

Wildcats - amazing results, when are you having the first scan


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tara - it's a tough one trying to work around treatment.
I think the main thing is, if you want to make this trip then book it. Once you are on the books at Woking you can let them know about the trip and then treatment can be worked round it.
It generally takes 6 weeks from start to finish once you are on a normal tx cycle but I wouldn't worry too much about that. book the trip if you really want to do it and then when they talk about starting dates for tx say when you will be away. 
If I've learnt anything through all of this is don't put your life on hold!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Miche - I was happy. It was spookey in places and others it didn't fit so well (hence the (?) where it didn't seem to make sense)
The bit about my grandparents at the end made me laugh as it was very like them. Very formal but still lovely!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

No body to chat to   
Will have to go shopping when I've finished my tea  
Mx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

The miscarriage thing always gets me thinking.  Surely we can miscarry without knowing, like when a period is a bit late, would that have happened to you?  There's been a couple of times in the past when I was convinced I was pregnant when I was about a week late, only to take a test and get a BFN, then come on the next day.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

as far as I know they can tell when they get a good look at your insides as to whether you've ever been preg and they said I hadn't so I guess that rules out any early mc. I could be wrong though. Maybe it wasn't my child anyway?
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I guess shopping it is then  
Back later or tomorrow depending on how long it takes me to get round Sainsburys!
Mx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for replying speak to you all later xxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Tara

if I was you, I'd book it, if it works and I hope for you it does     then you should be approx 8 weeks pregnant of which whilst they say the first few months are crucial, I was in the same situation for my honeymoon this year. We wanted to go to Maldives/Dubai but I was told anything over 4 hours is considered slightly risky altho lots of pregnant women do and if you are around about 8 weeks, then most dont even know, so I'd say go for it, Eygpt is lovely, I went years ago and enjoy it alot, and if I remember its around about the 4 hour mark.

Hope this helps and good luck    

cheesyb
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Tara...i agree with Cheesy....it will be something else to look forward too.
Minow...your reading sounds really good at least she told you that you would be a mummy soon.
I am too scared to have one just in case she tells me something i DONT want to hear.
Cheesy...have you cheered up yet


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Just about sums my life atm, except hubby wanting sex  



WOMAN'S POEM
Before I lay me down to sleep,I pray for a man, who's not a creep,One who's handsome, smart and strong.One who loves to listen long,One who thinks before he speaks,One who'll call, not wait for weeks.I pray he's gainfully employed,When I spend his cash, won't be annoyed.Pulls out my chair and opens my door,Massages my back and begs to do more.Oh! Send me a man who'll make love to my mind,Knows what to answer to "how big is my behind?"I pray that this man will love me to no end,And always be my very best friend.  

MAN'S POEMI pray for a deaf-mute nymphomaniac with bigT*ts who owns a brewery, a golf course and can cook. This doesn't rhyme and I don't give a sh*t.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no Ali dunno whats up with me today     hormones I expect


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesy! did you have a  nice lunch 

Minow - reading sounds great! I guess some of the things they say don't make sense at the time
cause we haven't got to that stage in our lives yet, although there were a couple of bits that sound similar
to mine, but i guess they will do as we are all in the same situation i guess and go through the same
emotions.  She said I was vulnerable!  I just keep thinking she's right about wildcat! 
My timing was about 8 wks, don't forget they cannot be totally accurate about timings, i think she said about
70%.  I think you will only know because of what she said about your history - that was the bit that got me!
How does she do that!!! I even googled my name to see if you could find out anything !  

I am leaving work at 2pm tomorrow   and i'm off on Monday!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where you off to Natasha, anywhere nice?

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

nah!  nuffield tomorrow and chilling on monday with dh!  We were meant to go 
up to yorkshire this weekend but it got cancelled to another weekend, & i had booked
monday off and got my heart set on a long weekend, so didn't have the heart to cancel!
Beats working big time and I know you won't disagree with that


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

certainly dont my love, you from tut'north then, me'love?

well I am off home at 5.30 for a big boo I think, dont ask me why cause I have no idea, then put the dinner on and bed as per usual  

I should nt have bothered on here today for all the misery I am portraying   

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its your hormones Cheesy!! go and have a cry and a big piece of cake or a packet of crisps.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

well done Wildcats roll on the six week scan I am desperate to hear.

Minnow reading sounds good take the positive out of it and dont worry about what you dont understand if it is meant to be it will be I am a great believer in fate.

Natasha what is PUPO??

Hiya Ali hope you are taking it easy

Cheesey I hope you are feeling a bit better now only 45 minutes to go   

Kx

Where is everyone else it is quite today


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Very busy day today so have only just managed to get onto the site to catch up with the news. Ali, sorry to hear that you are disappointed with the fertilisation but as everyone else has said it only takes one so please stay    

Great news on the levels Mr and Mrs Wildcat - I so want that to be me in November.

Minow - your reading sounds really positive as well. I think I am still too scared to have one done.

Hope everyone else is ok - I can definitely recommend cake. I have just had a slice of carrot cake and I can just feel my stress levels lowering...


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

PUPO is   Pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am being a good girl and taking it easy...is so nice to be able to get on FF during the day. I wont need to spend hours later catching up although its not so bad with Little Miss Chaterbox being away


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali

No dh's parents are from yorkshire! i'm a southerner through and through!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

who's gonna watch that ladette to lady tonight, that'll make me smile!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah it looks good but I think DH will be watching the footie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont see hubby much during the week, he's downstairs watching mainly sky sports   and I am normally tucked up in bed watching all my soaps and drama's  

Then I move beds when he comes up cause I need space atm and cant bear to sleep next to anyone  

So much for the honeymoon period  

xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

When's it on Cheesy?  Want to watch What Not to Wear and Extras tonight.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Cheesy this is for u...hope it makes you laugh

A woman in her fifties is at home happily jumping unclothed, on her bed 

and squealing with delight. 

Her husband watches her for a while and asks, "Do you have any idea how 

ridiculous you look? What's the matter with you?" 

The woman continues to bounce on the bed and says, "I don't care what 

you think. I just came from having a mammogram and the doctor say that 

not only am I healthy, but I have the breasts of an 18 year-old." 

The husband replies, "What did he say about your 58-year old ****?" 


"Your name never came up," she replied.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladette to lady is 9pm - think that clashes with Extra's and What not to wear is 8pm


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

brilliant Ali, thanks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Got to rush of girlies, have some work to do before i go home  
Sorry for the brief post

Hi monkeylove

Ali - good luck with your transfer tomorrow.

Night all


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Did I see someone taking Northerners in vain !!!!! As a Yorkshireman through and through I resemble that remark!!!

Cheesy - loved the women's and man's poems, actually spat coffee all over my monitor   Cheer up m'dear wildcat has off days sometimes but it's a wonder what getting home, putting your feet up and watching some quality TV will do 

Ali - that one always makes me laugh, wildcat and I will be keeping fingers crossed for you for tomorrow


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Night


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Mr W


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah good luck tomorrow Ali, sticky vibes honey and just remember to smile when they open the serving hatch, thats if you can see it from your position    

Thanks Mr Wildcat, yeah, tea, tv and a hug from hubby may do the trick, all I get atm  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheesy - will flick over after Extras then and catch the 2nd half.

Good luck tomorrow Ali    remember, sticky thoughts!!!!

Goodnight everyone else, it's Friday tomorrow woo hoo!!!!!!

Miche
xxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thank god its Friday, two days without looking at these   holes

 thank f*ck is nearly Friday


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Best of luck tomorrow Ali. Fingers crossed for you this time. xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thankyou Girls and Boys xxxxx luv ya all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy I reckon you fancy someone at work. Ever heard of protesting too much. I think all this talk of **** holes etc is just a cover up for the fact that there is obviously someone there who's caught your eye. Go on admit it    

Cake is all done now. Am just making up a parcel for husband (also from Yorkshire, Bradford Mr W) they told him he had a 20k weight limit. they discovered at the airport that they could have had 54k. 20k is for when you're going for a week. The guys are out there for a over a month so you can imagine the barrack room language will be a bit colouful right about now!!

good luck Ali. I'm sure you'll be fine, but let us know how it goes. fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Urgent work done, am off home now!

MrW - where in yorkshire? want to tell you where we go crack w*ore  ex wife
might be watching !!!!   I'll pm you tomorrow  

Cheesy - get lots and lots of  

Can't believe I am heere at 5.30, anyone would think i was dedicated or something !!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Back from shopping
Got stressed at the cheese counter by the girl who didn't understand washing the board so as not to contaminate things (I was buying sheeps cheese but am allergic to cows milk so the board has to be cleaned before they cut it). Another woman had to come over and get her to do it properly coz she just kept smiling at me and trying to go ahead and cut it on a dirty board - I was having to lean over the top to stop her! And then she put the cheese unwrapped on the counter (great for not contaminating it) and to make it worse still I noticed a bit of raw meat on the counter next to it. She could kill someone at that rate!
May seem a little extreme but it really is true that even trace elements of cows milk can kill me.
Anway back now and lots of yummy food in the fridge (no ready meals!!!!!)

NVH - the trouble is, if you google my name you do come up with quite a lot about me. Oooh bet that's got you all wondering who I am now eh! he he he So she could have found out some stuff if she had wanted but some of it she couldn't have known even from the web.

Cheesy - I assume we all send you the bills for our computers - I spat my drink all over mine as well!

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess that's also a bit of a give away that my name isn't really Minow coz you don't get anything about me if you google that. I know - I tried. THough why I can't for the life of me work out. Actually thinking about it she would have to know my professional name to find out about me and she didn't get that so I'm ok she can't have known about me.
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Night Night Cheesy have a good evening but I bet you have gone already

Kx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow you are mad !!!! You really make me laugh!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Doh    Thanks Ali.

I am catching up on typed programs tonight, Life Begins as was watching spooks, Wire in the blood from last night but I have to watch Dragons Den tonight to find out who made it and who didnt I do like that program.

Have you all heard Celebrity get me out of here is coming back in November too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oops the message above I  just found that minimised on my computer I forgot to press send

Minow I have just googled my name and my married name I am apparently a famous artist and my maiden name I am an australian famous dancer!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

If you google my married name I am an actress amongst other things. If you google minow I am Martin or Mary or Newton whoever they all are. If you google my professional name (ha, thought you'd get me to say it then didn't you!) I'm me. As far as I know I am the only one ....the one and only indeed! You get various web sites with concerts I've done or am doing, recordings I have done, My quartet and my own website and then once you get past those I become a man apparently!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow - now thoroughly confused as to who she actually is (a bit like a bear of little brain if you know your winnie the poo!) decides it is time to retire. Hope you all have lovely evenings. I can hear the bottle of wine calling my name - ah, it's really come to something when you need booze to tell you who you are. So as it's nearly 6pm I reckon I can have a glass. Put potatoes in the oven, we're having ordinary spuds and sweet potatoes baked with humous, red pepper pate and salad tonight...yummy!
Night all
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Be careful Minow people might think you are a hayley cropper!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't believe you just called her a crack w*ore!!!!

you never know who she knows. she could organise a "party" at your house without you knowing and have a load of swingers round your house for that!!

since there is no sign of said crack w*ore I assume Mr and Mrs W are getting happy at their good news. (which is of course fantastic!!)

Ali I hope you are in fact in bed getting your body prepared for tomorrow. If not get there now!!

Minow what do you play? I forgot to ask earlier.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahhhhh = I've been out all day and away from a pc, I have 9 ages to read and dinner to cook - can't decide which I should do first!!!  OK dinner as I'm starving! - Ill be back later to read and digest - had a txt from Emma - she is having a lovely time!

Oh my bloods today came back at 1429 - so high again for 20dpo!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

just popping past, glass of wine in hand!
Sho - I'm a violinist (and viola)
KT - I had to look up who hayley cropper was - never heard of her
Wildcat, hurry up and eat and get reading!
Minoewr - Minoewh - Miowe -- B*gger!
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hic!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK I'm going to write this message as I read the 9 pages of catchup! I love tabbed browsers    (Firefox for the techies)

Dinner is made (spag bol) , just waiting for DH to get home - he's late tonight as he's out with the work lads on the booze I expect!

Sho - your choc cake sounds as yummy as the lemon drizzle - If I came to your house I'd gain about 4lbs!  I hope you managed to talk to your friend.

Cheesy - get a countdown ticker for leaving work! The M4 sucks, I used to drive J10 - J5 every day for 5 years with MrW, hated it.  When I left that job I sent a lovely email to everyone (over 400 ppl)  that had a line at the end about my much hated boss - it said "and a special thanks goes to Terry who made my decision to leave that much easier!!!"  needless to say I got loads of emails from people saying well done!

KTx - well done on the darts! My scan is on the 10th Oct - counting down now. maybe I'll get a ticker for that too.

Beckers - be careful with the ebay tests, if they are the same as mine then I don't rate them - I did one on Monday when I got the 464 blood test and still only got a crappy faint line! I'd go and get another tesco one - (don't you love that they are only £4.95 for 2 and measure at 25!)  - they worked perfect for me with no probs! with 4 days to go still  I'd say it is LOOKING GOOD for you hun! Woo hoo another BFP!!!!  The reading also sounded great - perhaps too soon to tell for Lesley. How do you rate her?  

Ali - 2 is all you need hun - I got 5 fertilise but they had to destroy the remaining 3  as they weren't good enough to freeze, so these 2 were my only hope - it worked for me and others so do not give up - if they are good quality then you have EVERY chance of a BFP       Good luck for tomorrow!

Minow - great reading - you will be a mummy! Again do you think yours was accurate? I know you can't say on the future stuff but you can tell us if she was right on past things. I personally really rate her and I'm sooo skeptical.

DH is almost home - time to get dinner ready to actually eat - now I'm STARVING!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im sooooooooo excited, my sister is PREGNANT with her second baby!!

I cant wait!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO      

I LOVE being an Auntie!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WIldcat - I think she was pretty accurate, certainly in some bits as you say only time will tell with the future. I'd love to get another reading from someone else now though and see what they come up with. not just on the baby front but just interested to see what was said. It's all very new to me and in many ways I am scepticle. I realy liked her though and don't regret having it done. She was a lovely person and whatever the accuracy or truth of what she said she left me feeling happy. More about my grandparents than the baby side of things, although obviously happy that she said I'd be a mummy as well. Maybe your mum could do a reading for me some time?! (I don't know of anyone else)

Just watched what not to wear. Oh how I'd like £2000 to spend on clothes and some guidance as to what to wear but there's no way I'd strip to my undies in front of a mirror like that, let alone in front of the tv cameras. They'd have to give me a lot more thatn £2000 that's for sure!

DH watching Extras now, I'm just about ready for bed. So sleepy (hmmm, maybe that's the red wine speaking) still at least my fingers are working better again now. Bit more accurate in my typing.
Anyway, off to bed soon I guess so nunight all and *see* you tomorrow. I've decided not to go shopping in Woking. GOt work to do, no money to spend and to be honest I think I'm spoilt with Guildford being so close (even if we don't have faiths for shoes...we do have Carvella discount shop though!)
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I have had 4 readings and they all said the same to me so I'm now forced to believe! but I do think that this lady was def one of the best - the other person I went to see was in basingstoke, I can dig out details if you do decide to go - this one is in person and cost me £25 for an hour (although I got an hour and a half!) 

BTW - there IS a faith shoe store in Guildford!!! (I know where they all are round here!) it's in the indoor shopping centre round the corner from topshop and near ann summers! (and I've only shopped in Guildford about 4 times!) Boots are back in at the moment so I can't go in there as it's all too tempting - I adore boots more than shoes even!  I like the Woking faith store best, then basingstoke and sadly the guildford one comes in 3rd place (only cos it's smaller!)

Night all xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening,

Just popped on to wish Ali all the best for tomorrow.  

Wildcats - wow your levels are brilliant. You must still be on  

Auntie Bendy - Glad that you are exited about being an auntie again.

I am off to bed

Catch up with you all tomorrow.

Julesxxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm off for my baseline scan.  Hopefully I'll start stims tonight.  

Sarah x

ps I'll be back after the weekend - heading up to Newcastle


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all you lovelies!

Wildcat - dear me, you see I got so caught up with the Carvella discount shop that I never found the Faith one! I love boots too but my favourite shoes that I have are actually a pair of zebra print and diamonte mules (they sound grim but actually look amazing) I just don't get the opportunity to wear them these days. I need to be invited to a posh party or something! (mind you they might not go with the outfit I chose and then I'd have to wear another pair - oh isn't life complicated!   )
I might well take you up on the other persons details in case I feel like going, though if you think Leslie is the best then I might not go for a bit - see how hers pans out.

Going to have to do some sorting out around the house today, can hardly move in some of the rooms for clack and got to work this afternoon.
Anyone else got a fun friday plan?

Sarah - I hope baseline is good my love. And have a lovely time in Newcastle.

Ali -              

Joke (s) for today.....just to get us started!
To be happy with a man you must understand him a lot & love him a little. To be happy with a woman you must love her a lot & not try to understand her at all. 
A woman has the last word in any argument. Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument. 

lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Wildcat you would gain 4lbs!! Luckily for me there was nothing to trim off the choc cake yesterday so I was not even able to be tempted. 

i decided not to say anything to my friend. She's such a good friend and the only reason she told me she was going to be trying again for another baby was to save my feelings later. And I really appreciate this, because as we often talk about, some of our "friends" can be so insensitive. When she was actually telling me that she was going to try again she was obviously upset about telling me and was almost physically pained. I don't want to upset her any further because at the end of the day she was trying to be kind to me and it is rare to find that. I saw her last night and we had a great laugh whilst icing our chocolate cake.We are having a "business curry" tomorrow night, if the conversation heads that way I'll reassure her that she can talk about these things with me, and I want to be as supportive to her as she has been to me. What do you think, am I doing the right thing?

so for today ladies, its PAY DAY, although most of mine is transferred directly to the IVF fund!!! Booooo nevermind though I'll still have enough for a spot of shopping later. just got to go and do a bit more cake work, then off to the shops for me.

I hope Ali is ok this morning. This bit is so exciting and scary isn't it when you're waiting to see how big they are and when you leave you feel pregnant. Great.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

ALi - I expect you are now PUPO - congratulations, now rest up honey and let those little ones snuggle in.

Sho - I'm not coming near you then if there is a def 4lb gain! I have trouble enough keeping my weight steady - I finally caved and got on the scales the other day - I've gained just over 2 stone since the start of all the treatment in May this year. I wanted to cry.  I know now it was all worth it but it just means I have a bigger fight when I've had the little one/s  - perhaps we should start our own version of weight watchers and spur each other on?  (I'm now 12 st 10)  

Minow - next time you go to guildford you'll have to check it out - where is the shop you go to? Carvella? Maybe I've been in there but didn't know it, I went into one the other week on the high street (the cobbled bit) near the top of the hill on the left - had some amazing shoes and boots, I could have spent thousands in there.

I'm going for a pedicure this morning at 11am!  I decided that instead of using the Indian head massage voucher I was given, I'll convert it to a pedicure as this is safe and you get a bit of a foot massage. mmmmmmm


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WIldcat - the carvella shoe shop is in the precinct where Next is. Down near the bottom of the main high street of shops. There's a coffee shop (possibly starbucks but I can't remember) on one entrance to the precinct and Next on the other. It's called White Lion Walk. On the opposite side of the road from Gap, the undie shop and smiths (but before you get to Debenhams). If you enter the precinct from the other end (from the road with the post office on it and all the baby/toy shops) I think it may have Dyas there but I don't get that far normally!!!!!!
I find that the selection in there can be rubbish some times and then fab at others - really just depends on what stock they have got in. Hence the fact that I always have to go and have a look....just in case!

Have a lovely pedicure.
Mx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

Just thought I would pop by and say  Still feeling very poorly and GP has given me some pills and stuff to see if we can stop the ickyness 

Ali -  thinking of you!

Don't get me started on boots Wildcat - I love em! 

Hope everyone else is ok

Deb


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

NVH - I'm originally from Hull (or 'ull as it's better known) the only city in the UK which begins with H but which has no H's in the local dialect !


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all
don't know what the weather is like where you are but its  tipping it down here, i have to go out and can't cause the roads are flooded (because of stuuuuuupid car doesn't like puddles etc   )

Ali hope all went well this morning for you  honey    

Minow & wildcat you and your shoes and shops and boots and mules .. .   

Jules how you getting on with the jabs? normally dp does it had a go last night myself and it wouldn't go in, must have got a tough bit of skin   but did it again elsewhere and it went in!

Hi deb sorry you're still feeling sick hope the pills work for you  

hello everyone else hope you're all ok


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sarah hope bl scan goes well


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - yes I know it, I have been in there!! 

Deb - Are you still out of the country? Poor you - I suggest you get yourself home and stay there for the rest of your pregnancy! Your little one is probably trying to tell you to take it easy!

Alisha - well done on the jabs - it is hard to do on your own so I made MrW do mine which he enjoyed doing as it gave him a 'job' during the treatment. Are you doing yours in your tummy or leg?  I did tummy as there is plenty of fat lol - also easier to pinch up some skin and reduce the feeling of pain.

How is everyone else - we need more updates from you on your treatment!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all 

Just had to call the Hospital to confirm that we got a   like that was a surprise ive been bleeding for 9 days now and heavily spotted from day 2 of the 2ww   so I cheered myself up with a can of diet coke and a chunk of dairymilk at 7.30, you would yhink i was pregnant with that kind of craving in the morning!

I spoke to Ann who i think is great  and we are going to see Mr R for a follow up on the 13th Oct, so not too long, and it looks like I can start again before Christmas D/R over the festive period, that sounds like fun!! hot flushes and misletoe, hormonal rages and eggnog     

Hope you are all well
Ali    
Wildcat 
Minow I look forward to enjoying a cyber glass of vino with you later if your up for it  *****
Cheesy 
Charlies Mum heres a  to help you feel better
Aunty Bendy 
Emma Hurry home we miss you 
Everyone else hugs, kisses and HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - I'm back at home thank god.. not sure I could have coped with another day in france.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gil - I was going to have a night off the booze tonight but just one wont hurt I'm sure!!!! 

I do my own injections - no way am I going to let someone else stick a needle in me, unless it's a nurse and even they sometimes are pretty bad at it. DH does prepare it all for me though (if he's around) then holds my shoulder or rubs my neck as I stab myself! I do it in the tummy, likewise - plenty to hold on to there! 

Charlies - Mum - pants to feeling poo!

DOne the filing in the office (why do I always let it get out of hand?   )
Now time for a cupa!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just time for another quickie on the joke front......

A young man goes into a drug store to buy condoms. The pharmacist says the condoms come in packs of 3, 9 or 12 and asks which the young man wants. 

"Well," he said, "I've been seeing this girl for a while and she's really hot. I want the condoms because I think tonight's "the" night. We're having dinner with her parents, and then we're going out. And I've got a feeling I'm gonna get lucky after that. Once she's had me, she'll want me all the time, so you'd better give me the 12 pack." The young man makes his purchase and leaves. 

Later that evening, he sits down to dinner with his girlfriend and her parents. He asks if he might give the blessing and they agree. He begins the prayer, but continues praying for several minutes. The girl leans over to him and says, "You never told me that you were such a religious person."

The boy leans over to her and whispers, "You never told me that your father is a pharmacist."

Mx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank goodness it's Friday! Feeling pretty exhausted this morning and I can't wait for going home time. Unfortunately Friday's our busiest day at work so I probably won't get away before 6.30 - boo. Really looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning and then haircut and shopping while dh is at a football match. I want to get a nice new outfit as have a number of nice events coming up (wedding anniversary and trip to Paris next weekend - hurrah, a wedding and my mum's special birthday in November) so I am going to treat myself!

Ali - looking forward to hearing from you PUPO!   

Gill - sorry to hear about your official BFN today. Will that be another FET after Christmas for you? Fingers crossed for you.   

One week down for me on the dreg injections - still seems like ages though til I meet my frozen embies. Af is due this weekend but was a couple of days late last time so will probably turn up on wedding anniversary next weds 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Also meant to add Minow - your dinner last night sounded delicious - I love sweet potatotes - and Charlie's Mum - hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill honey - I'm sorry you got the official BFN,  It so sucks when you get it confirmed as you know for sure this cycle is done. I'm sending you a big hug and rubbing off some vibes for your next cycle - perhaps they just defrosted the wrong ones this time. It is great to see you so positive though - it's the only way to be. Eat some more chocolate this weekend, have a glass or two of wine and give your bits a good telling off - remind them next time they must do better! Great news on the early follow up - something to focus on.

Deb - glad to hear you are back home - at least some comforts there - I always preferred being sick in my own loo!!! Hope you are feeling better today.

Minow - LOL that was funny - it made me think of a You tube advert a friend sent to me a couple of days ago - now I know we all want children on here, and this ad is designed to put you off, but it made me laugh!






Monkeylove - one week down - woo hoo! SOunds like you have some flash doo's coming up - wedding anniversary in Paris!! MRW are you taking note


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wildcat - dh spent 2 years in paris so is always happy to go back and practice his french! I think that we have to make the most of our childfree days as I know we won't be going on any weekends away for a while once the little monkeys finally arrive... Can't wait to be strolling down the champs elysee.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Ali - hope alls well today, emma send her wishes from the beach     

Gill - glad your appt is not too long honey      

Bendy - congrats on becoming an aunty again  

Debs - hope your feeling better soon love  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I have just briefly looked at all the posts so I apologise if I have missed anything important!
I am working to a deadline today, de-fuzz at 1pm then back to the office and leave at 2pm.
Go to Nuffiled to pick up tx plan and drugs then home for hair cut at 5.30pm!! Hopefully
out for dinner tonight - lovely indian restaurant not far from me!

Got the recording of my reading last night....confused about timings! she says it will work, but
thinks I will be pg dec/jan! hmmm that doesn't really tie in to this treatment! I should hopefully know
sometime in November.  Then she said i should have my baby within 18 months I know they are can 
only be 70% accurate but it confused me! 
This tx will work, but can't see me getting pg tiil dec/jan and will have my baby within 18 months  
Widcat - you've got the most experience with this stuff - any ideas?

Ali - you must be PUPO by now - big congratS   

What did everyone say again??
Oh yeh - shoes! I LOVE shoes, boots, sandles etc etc.  I am only a teeny weeny 2 1/2 and maybe a 3 in some
places (faith)...so I find it very difficult to find shoes that fit me    I have pay a fortune for mine! I would
love to just walk into a random shoe shop and just buy a pair that fits!  

MrW - Hull...will pm you shortly.

Minow - you crazy lady!

Sho - yeh crack w*ore, and even thats being too nice about the ex!

Monkeylove - not long now!!    

Debs - hope you feel better soon with those pills!

Gill - sorry that they had to confirm what you already knew   Ann Hurley is lovely, I am hoping
I see her this afternoon.  

Cheesy - its friday!  

Love to everyone else, sorry if 've missed something


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

gill sorry to hear about your BFN  

This has been such a poo year. Started off with a miscarriage in February, while grieving for that I managed to reverse into a neighbours car which cost us a fortune, then my horse got kicked in the face and ended up in equine hospital for a fortnight (cost another fortune as he's not insured), then ICSI #2 which was negative, then lots of problems at work with staff leaving etc, and now my horse is injured again - more seriously this time and it's going to cost loads to fix IF it can get fixed that is. And I had just made my mind up to sell him - now I'm stuck with him until (if) he gets well which will take 6 months absolute minimum according to the vet.

Roll on 2007 - I'm done with 2006.

Sorry about the me-post...... just needed to moan a bit....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat     

I hope Mr Minow pays attention to the anniversary in Paris too! Mine's on the same day as my birthday so double celebration. Mind you it's been and gone for this year and if Leslie is right I'll be a bit too big and iminent by next year.

NVH - she said I'd be preg Dec/Jan as well. Not sure how it fits in for me either...I guess we'll know in Dec/Jan!

Nibbles - Poor you. Pants year! I don't want to write it off for me quite yet as I may still have the chance of a bfp before the end of it but if not then I'm right with you on getting rid of it and on to the next, Things can only get better!

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - time will only tell I guess!  As you say she has made me more  
so that can only be a good thing.  I just keep thinking that she was right about wildcat in
my head.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I know and WIldcat who has some experience in these matters feels that she is very good.
I pray that she is right on some levels with me, although I have always wanted a big family and she said we'd be happy with just one. But then I guess although I do want a big family, she is right in some ways. I'd rather have just one than none! I couldn't get all of what she was saying to fit but then I guess only hindsight will help with some of it. The main thing is that we all need to keep   and if we needed leslie to come into our lives briefly to help get that back then that is why we went to her and her job is done.
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I'm meant to be cleaning the office as dh is in Woking but as you can see I'm bored and can't be bothered!!!!
So 
Things that are difficult to say when you're drunk... 

a) Innovative
b) Preliminary
c) Proliferation
d) Cinnamon 


Things that are VERY difficult to say when you're drunk... 

a) Specificity
b) British Constitution
c) Passive-aggressive disorder
d) Transubstantiate 


Things that are ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE to say when you're drunk... 

a) Thanks, but I don't want to sleep with you.
b) Nope, no more booze for me.
c) Sorry, but you're not really my type.
d) No kebab for me, thank you.
e) Good evening officer, isn't it lovely out tonight?
f) I'm not interested in fighting you.
g) Oh, I just couldn't - no one wants to hear me sing.
h) Thank you, but I won't make any attempt to dance, I have no co-ordination. I'd hate to look like a fool.
i) Where is the nearest toilet? I refuse to vomit in the street.
j) I must be going home now as I have work in the morning.

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

minow! gosh you are bored!  how about getting started on that gate  

And yep you are right, the fact that she came into our lives to makes us think more 
 is god send in itself!  I have completely changed the way I am looking at my
FET now and beyond for that matter!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Nibbles and NVF - just keep fighting away, I'm with Minow on this one, --- S T A Y  P O S I T I V E ---

Like a lot of the ladies on here we've been kicked in the teeth with failed pregnancies in the past (including one dreadful New Year's Day in an emergency room in Las Vegas next to an alcoholic who drank so much she killed her baby). There were times when it all felt so bleak I really didn't want to get out of bed but wildcat stayed so strong throughout it pulled us through.

What I learned was that there's no point in looking back, only forwards, however bad the situation is it can only ever improve and that improvement means a successful pregnancy.

We've been so very, very lucky so far and it makes me all emotional just thinking about it but if you stay strong and believe you *will* get there - and if I sound like one of those naff motivational speakers I don't mean to ...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not just bored but want my lunch as well and it's not even midday yet!
Got to get on with something to take my mind off it!

Mr W - Well said!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Someone please tell me why I've got the wretched tune "I am sailing" going round and round in my head. I've been practicing Beethoven this morning but all I keep hearing is that grrrrrrrrrrr  

Mx

oh obviously the practice was earlier, before the I'm meant to be doing the cleaning boredom kicked in!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thankyou for you support my lovely FF buds! 

Nibbles we will get it all sorted in 2007, goods things come to good people and thats us ALL OF US 

Minow your sooooo funny  

Cheesy how are you feeling today matey 

NVH I think Lesley has popped up for a reason too and if    is what she can offer then that fine with me too!

Mr W    

Can you believe this my lovely old Golf was sold this week to raise some pennies for TX and my DH van broke down and is in the Garage so he has the Renault today for work and I have to get the bus into town for my accupuncture,  I dont think ive caught the bus for 6 years or more!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I was absent-mindedly humming the lounge version of "The Girl From Ipanema" this morning, now most of the office are being distracted by it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Here, this will make you laugh  

Another guy is leaving today, one I get on OK with and wanted me to order them chinese for his leaving lunch and then remembered I didnt eat chinese so said would get pizza's or something, then they all broke out in their language in front of me (they do this all the time) so I said, speak english, I wont be offended and they all walked out of the office..................... guess what's turned up

CHINESE!!!

See what I mean, I must keep you posted of all these little funnies as I go along  

So they are all tucking into their chinese, me covering the phones, not asked just all the phones re-directed


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Music room dusted!!!! (painfully slow progress I know but at this rate the house will all be cleaned by next year!  )

Ok, for anyone at their desk and getting oh so sleepy.......
"They told me at the blood bank this might happen." 

"I wasn't sleeping, I was trying to pick up contact lens without hands." 

"I wasn't sleeping! I was meditating on the mission statement and envisioning a new paradigm!" 

"Amen" 

"This is just a 15 minute power-nap like they raved about in the last time management course you sent me to." 

"Whew! Guess I left the top off the liquid paper"

"I was doing a highly specific Yoga exercise to relieve work related stress." 

"This is one of the seven habits of highly effective people!" 

"Boy, that cold medicine I took last night just won't wear off!" 

"Darn! Why did you interrupt me? I had almost figured out a solution to our biggest problem."

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - it's not going to be 100% accurate - I wish, but the way I understand it is that things come into their mind and they interpret what they see - so your dec/jan could be right if this tx works - maybe she was shown you being pg in cold weather?  If you start on 12th Oct with down reg - its about 6 weeks which takes you up to around 23rd Nov - she thought I was 6 weeks pg when I'm 4 - so perhaps the little ones are just too tiny to see until they having been growing a few weeks - which would take you into December!

Bendy - well done honey, you will be an aunty again - it's your turn next so you'll be a mummy too - it would be fab for you to be pg at the same time as your sister!

Gill - I hope the bus is OK, I had to take the bus into town not so long ago (again it's been years) - it was really expensive and smelled of old people and wee. not nice.

Cheesy - how rude of them to not consider you like that. I dont blame you for being annoyed. And not speaking English is also not nice, makes you feel like you don't belong - and after all we are in England!

My pedicure was lovely - toes all nicely painted and feet refreshed. I'm starving now so off to get lunch!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad you had a nice pedicure Wildcat - you'll have to keep your summer shoes on to show them off  

Very quiet here today, I just spent all morning informing suppliers/bills of my name change and gosh what a palava!!!

Havent done driving license or passport yet, mainly cause I aint got no money  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy go and be sick on their bloody chinese and say its morning sickness. I would 

Wildcat. Just been to REading and Faith have a sale on in there, but by the time I had got there I had already bought the most fantastic pair of red patent ballet slipper type shoes. They are beutiful. Really cheered me up.

then I was given a free bag of those round mint aero ball things. Freebie couldn't turn it down, so instead of having soup  and a roll for luck I've had to have melon and an apple...... crap!! My weight is 12st 6 1/2 this morning. It tends to vary from day to day to be honest. When I tell people how much I weigh they don't believe me. I'm a 14 (with a bit of room to move) and the doctor tells me I should officially be 9st 12!!! and that techinically I'm obese because I'm 3 stone over weight. I told him to go forth and fornicate. I am a bit over weight nowadays but get real!!! I go by clothes and that is it.

I wonder how Ali is getting on.

nibbles I had a year like that last year. My brother was murdered, it took 3 months to get him buried then the court case and on top of that 2 failed attempts at IVF. I'm with Mr W though. Things can only get better. We all have bad patches and you learn a lot about yourself during those periods. As my mom always says (ans she's very rarely right!) "this too will pass".

minow. Beethoven eh! i spent 10 minutes the other day listening to the exposition of Beethoven's 9th on the phone to SKY. Just the exposition nothing else. I was going mad by the end of it.

Cleaning for me today. No cake. Which is a good thing believe me!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oooohh cheesy order yourself a pizza right now!   what a bunch of meanies, and extremely rude to talk in their own language in front of you   let alone to go ahead and order chinese and THEN redirect the phones absolute wan*ers - well at least you can happily take their maternity pay and not go back.   

wildcat yeah been jabbing in my tummy as there's a bit of a cushion there   how are you feeling? are you feeling pregnant? and when is the 1st scan?

been a bit   by the conversations going on lately , and only skimm reading as have had to catch up on pages    so apologises if i've missed something   

gill sorry about the neg test  

Bendy its fab being an aunty isn't it   one of mine is just 14 now   but he's so cool! 

nvh that's good that you can start again before the years out but it did make me   hot flushes and misletoe, hormonal rages and eggnog   

monkeylove not long now for you -  the week will wizz by 

Minow where are you getting all this info?  

well must have a tidy up and bake an american cheesecake, some aloo choli and  pickle some chillies


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Afternoon everyone, Hope everyone is Ok today

Wildcat - Thanks for the advise about the ebay sticks - I dont rate them much either, although I did do a couple today and the lines were still faint but a bit stronger. 

In the end I got so sick of analysing lines and not knowing so this afternoon I went to superdrug and got a clearblue digital to find out one way or the other and you'll never guess...... IM PREGNANT     


Beckers xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

[fly]      well done Beckers [/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulatins Beckers          

Wildcat - thanks for your words of wisdom!

Ali - how did you get on?  

Cheesy - thats horrible, hope they choke on their chinese !!  

Anyway you lovely bunch am in such a rush, have to leave now for the clinic, bet get my skates
on me thinks!

Might pop back later


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

congratulation beckers, i think i will buy that type of test its completley fool proof...haha

Hi everyone, i booked my holiday yesturday, a week in egypt for easter... bliss.  I took the advise and went ahead and booked even though i have my first consultation on tuesday.  I didnt want to put my life on hold for icsi, just in case it doesnt work.

im getting very excited about tuesday, did evryone else feel like that for their first appointment?

love tara


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Anything good on TV tonight? I miss my going out for a drink on a saturday night. Ive turned into a boring nun- no  no  

Beckers xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Sho - OMG that's horrible, I feel bad now for complaining about me  

It WILL get better, it just has to!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

sho im so so sorry to hear your brother was mudered last year. did i read that right. i cant quite believe it. im just so sorry i cant belive you are coping with that on top of IF. sending you a  . 

nibbles sorry your feeling down hun. sending you lots of           next year will be better. 

beckers, congratulations you must be thrilled. 

wildcat. how long till the scan. I am intrigued now. i am a sceptic about clairvoyants etc but if your having twins i will officailly admit im wrong. my dh mum had a reading years ago which said she would be a grandma to twins. she has been hoping it was about me what with the IF and 2 embryo thing but i have to admit i dont belive in it at all. 

hi to everyone else, 

Luc


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho I'm sorry i missed that


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Big congrats Beckers, I'm so thrilled for you. 

Sho - what a horrible time for you, I'm really sorry.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

I had chicken and chips for lunch earlier and now I'm eating soup.  I can't stop!!!!  Wildcat, if you're having twins, I wonder if you'll be eating all the time too!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't think IF mixes very well with people with tendency for depressions - I was diagnosed a few years ago and thought I had left all that behind me but find myself moving in and out of depression on a regular basis now, some days it's better some days it's worse. That's why it's so hard for me to stay positive and focussed  

I really could have done with keeping the baby that I lost


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls and Boys.......as you can see       by the big grin I am PUPO 
I have had 2 embryos out back  a 4 cell and a 2 but they are really good quality especially the 4 cell, far better than last time so i am really pleased, thankyou girls for all you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

The worse thing is, test day is friday 13th


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I was having a good chat with Mr R and the nurse about us lot on FF, and apparently he has heard all about his fanclub, and sometimes the nurses log on to FF and make note of the things we say about him and then announce it at staff meeting   . I told him Emma was the fan club leader and they both knew which Emma I meant.
Mr and Mrs W - i passed on your news to him about the twins and he just raised his eyes  
I have to shoot in a mo as i have Accupuncture at 3.00
thanks again you are all angels


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Is anyone there to share my excitement with


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just one of u b4 i goooo.....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - I'm sorry to hear about your brother - that must have been awful   My god we have all had some crappy times haven't we! and look - we are all still here and  

Beckers -         well done you! I hope this is the start of a long line of BFP's I'm really sorry that Gill couldn't join us - it will be your turn hun, I just know we will all be mummies (as per Bendy's saying - I love that!)

Ali - well done hun, congrats on being PUPO. Don't worry about the 13th - I always turn it around and say it's a lucky day (I like to be different) - if it bothers you I'm sure you will test early anyway - we all do! 2 weeks is just far too long to wait.

Miche - yeah I'm already eating for 6! lol I'm hungry all the time, so I'm trying to eat lots of low calorie good for you things like salad and fruit, and home made veg soup.

Tara - great news on the holiday, I wish we were going somewhere - we can't afford that now, although DH might get a nice Xmas bonus so who knows - we have friends in the US so we could squeeze a week staying with them if the flights are cheap enough.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Ali - that's fab news.  Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned - look after those little embies!

Beckers - great news on your BFP! 

Sho - I am so sorry about your brother.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ali, What fab news well done. lots of                        and


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Ali, fingers crossed for you.  Don't worry about it being the 13th.  I had my e/t on the 13th, even though it was a Thursday I still thought I was doomed!

Wildcat - you're being very good.  I treat myself on a Friday and have chips, loving bread and soup at the moment, so hopeful that's not too bad.  Did eat loads of crisps at one point but found they were giving me headaches, too much salt I think.

Nibbles - I know it's easy for me to say keep positive, but we did wait 5 years for this and I had my ups and downs too.  Depression is a horrible thing, I really hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Ali - Congratulations and good luck on your 2WW     

Beckers xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Meant to say that I saw Mr R at Frimley Park on Tuesday, not to speak to as he was rushing around but I wanted so much to thank him for everything.  We've got an appointment with him in October but I bet we don't actually get to see him, it will be someone who works under him I bet


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

wildcat, 

can i ask if you did anything differently on this cycle? i know you had a sp and didnt have acup but was there anythign else? food drink etc. do you think the positive thinking helped? I feel much more positive this time round. maybe it will be third time lucky. ive convineced myself im not the infertile barren hopeless case i thought i was and have decided why not me, why couldnt it suddenly work this time. many pepole have failed cycles then a bfp on their third time. anyway ill stop rambling but any advice would be fab. 

Thanks Luc


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

wildcat - i expect your putting money by for baby....  We had already done that when (like most people) thought we would concieve naturally.  Over the past year we have been away alot, like for weekends and that, to break up the time of waiting, it helps to focus on something else like that.

ali - fingers crossed for you, i get so excited for everyone else, god knows what i would be like when its my turn hahaha


love tara


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness - I chat away to myself practically all morning and then when I go and get on with things everyone appears and whats more we get a   and a fab PUPO                  

Other news:
Sho - my heart goes out to you, what a terrible time you've been through. I just know that the future is brighter for you though my love.
Nibbles - Don't be tough on yourself. Depression is a terrible thing to struggle with but likewise you've got a bright future ahead of you my love so keep looking forward not back. You can't change what's been but you can look to the future with hope. Dreams do come true and yours will.
Ladytara - my first appointment seemed such a long time ago but yay it means you are moving forward. Here's to the future for you too!
All this talk of food, I was very good and had a huge bowl of yummy fruit and then oat cakes with a bit of humous and then pnut butter. I have to be careful not to eat for 2 or more (there is only 1 of me!   )

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It must be me then - I turn up and you all go  
More practice it is then!
Mx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow - love your jokes  

Beckers - CONGRATS     

Ali - sending you lots of sticky vibes - take it easy on        

Sho - so sorry to hear about your brother.You have really been through it  

Cheesy - your work really does sound pants   Your work colleagues sound sooooo rude and thoughtless. I'm not surprised you get angry with them. Try and stay calm and remember you are not there forever    Love the "serving hatch" comment. Hope you got some pizza.

NVH - glad you feel  following your reading

Wildcats - great news on the levels, I've got everything is crossed for you both

Any ideas on how to speed up a/f s arrival? I liked Bendy's suggestion a while back about wearing white trousers but I don't own a pair. I've tried planning a swimming trip (but nothing happened so I managed 30 lengths - a bit out of condiiton) and also tried venturing out without taking sanitary towels - still no sign. Any ideas would be welcome  

Jellybabe x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow how much gossip again and I have only been off for 1/2 a day

Ali Congratulations on having to my love dont worry about the 13th I too like Wildcat think its actually a good day.

Beckers Congratualations hunny its about time we started to get some more BFP's around this place after all we are 2nd in the country!!!

Cheesy, change the sugar bowl to salt to get the horrid collegues back for a nasty trick like that, ooohhh we could think up loads of little tricks that you can do on your last day he he  

Minnow you do make me laugh hunny with all your chatter to yourself I have a fun friday story too I will post it in a sec.

Jelly I too am very eager waiting for AF its day 34 for me.

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Beckers honey,, sooooooooooooo pleased for you congratulations               

Ali - well done my love, I was born on Friday 13th, so lucky for me, some may disagree  

    

Jelly babe - some strong sex It helped me     

Sho - sorry to hear about your brother, thats truely awful  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Blonde GUY Joke!

Blonde guy gets home early from work and hears strange noises coming from the bedroom. He rushes upstairs to find his wife naked on the bed, sweating and panting. "What's up?" he says. "I'm having a heart attack," cries the woman. He rushes downstairs to grab the phone, but just as he's dialing, his 4-year-old son comes up and says: "Daddy! Daddy! Uncle Ted's hiding in your closet and he's got no clothes on!" The guy slams the phone down and storms upstairs into the bedroom, past his screaming wife, and rips open the wardrobe door. Sure enough, there is his brother, totally naked, cowering on the closet floor. "You rotten *******," says the husband, "my wife's having a heart attack and you're running around naked scaring the kids!"



Q: What's the best way to kill a man?

A: Put a naked woman and a six-pack in front of him. Then tell him to pick only one.



Q: Why do men whistle when they're sitting on the toilet?

A: Because it helps them remember which end they need to wipe.



Q: What is the difference between men and women:....

A: A woman wants one man to satisfy her every need... A man wants every woman to satisfy his one need.



Q: How does a man keep his youth?

A: By giving her money, furs and diamonds.



Q: How do you keep your husband from reading your e-mail?

A: Rename the mail folder to "instruction manuals"


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

... love the men jokes xxxx


where is everyone getting these psychic readings from, they sound really interesting


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks believe it or not a bloke sent it too me!!!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

i see your starting icsi soon, have u a date?


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Cheesy Ummm didn't think of that     

I hope you dont mind me asking this cheesy but I was reading the thread a few days ago and you where talking about your endo. Did you have any choccie cysts on your ovaries when you started this last treatment. The reason I ask is that I have them on both and it is always a bit of a balancing act as to wether I have a lap first, etc. I know that they are not meant to affect the outcome but they bloomin hurt when the eggies are getting big. Mr r says he only would want to operate if necessary as I may loose some ovary tissue in the process. 
Anyway sorry for the ramble, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Ali - hope you are taking it easy  

Did Mr r like the idea of having his own fan club?

Jelly x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tara

I am waiting for AF to arrive so I can start ICSI no 2, I am on CD 34 now and getting very impatient


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

is there time before xmas to get another one in then?  

I always find lots of sex and baths gets af to arrive


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jellybabe - yes I did I had a 5cm one on my right ovary that they found at stimmer stage and let me continue without bothering to do blood tests to see if I could carry on as endo cysts DONT contain any conflicting hormones so you should be ok honey, if they see a cyst(s) and attempt to freeze treatment or take blood tests make SURE THEY CHECK ITS NOT AN ENDO CYST FIRST, I had to remind them and then they let me carry on.

This should be relevant to all stages.

Hope this helps

  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tara as long as AF arrives before the 20th October I have time to get another treatment in if not I will be very angry with my body as that will mean I have over a 56 day cycle!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Back from Accupuncture and feeling very chilled.
Congrats to beckers on her   you go girl....wer'e on a roll know....my turn next.  
Gill - hope all goes well with your Appointment.
Tash - are you all ready to go know, treatment plan and drugs collected,.....and haven't you got tiny feet. Did you see Ann...she has been away in kenya for 2 weeks , i was wondering why i hadn't seen her.
Nibbles - this is especially for you and i have blown you some bubbles  
Jellybabe....Mr R gets a bit embarrassed by all the Fan Club thing...I get the impression the nurses wind him up about it.... the nurse i saw today knew all about the Mr R socks, tshirts etc. I think we might have to watch what we are saying   
Mrs W - the nurse asked me if I had met any of you and said i'd met you and your husband in the waiting room...i mentioned the red hair and they said...oh yes we know exactly who you mean and laughed  
Sho - sorry to hear about your brother........ 
KtX - keep the jokes coming    
Cheesy - i dont know how you dont    them all up.....what a mean lot....  
Monkeylove...well done on getting through the first week...when is FET happening....will you be on the 2ww with me soon
Af dance for those needing           
love to you all Ali xxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Did you say 56 days Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If it doesnt arrive in time for the Christmas deadline it will be    I normally have between 30 and 42 days so I am really hoping that it arrives soon as I am desperate to know when I start, its day 34 today.

I have today started on Metformin so I am hoping that helps sort out my PCOS


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon everybody!

thanks for the sympathy. It seems ages away now. Its amazing how the body deals with grief its as if one day your brain says, thats enough of that!. I didn't mean to make everyone down, I was trying to sympathise with Nibbles' situation. But thanks very very much to all of you. YOU'LL GET THROUGH IT NIBBLES!!! 

Ali well done on your transfer today. I did think that Mr R would be bound to know about this site. He probably has a nosey himself. 

cheesy did you have your pizza? I'm telling you go sick mate!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a bit of a panic this morning   ......my mobile rang at 8.05 and i didn't get to it in time but it said private number.....straight away i thought its the hospital with bad news....then the house rang and i new it was the hospital and it was. It was rachel ringing to say that Mr R had double booked so instead of 9 could i come in at 10.30....was i relieved or what........but because of that my husband couldnt come as he had already changed meeting times so mummy came instead which was nice for her. She got to see the embryos on the screen and i got a great photo on my phone.   
Sorry a bit of a me post
xxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's the picture Ali?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds Great Ali, at least you had someone with you thats the main thing its really hard isnt it with all of these appointments when you other half cant make it I was lucky my hubby was at ever appointment apart from 1 scan as we are both self employed but on the down side we dont get paid

Please post the picture if you can

Katex


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy - they are definately choclate cysts. I have to have a scan at the end of a/f - when it decides to show - and a decision will be made then as to whether we go ahead with tx or have a lap and have them whipped out  

Ali - would love to see your photo  

Nearly home time for everyone yeaaaah


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Ali - would love to have been on 2ww with you but unfortunately my FET won't be until October 27th. It takes so much longer than a fresh cycle - you'll have had your BFP a month before I find out if mine has worked or not!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nearly home time 5.30 come on


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Monkeylove thats a shame   fancied some company, glad i am back to work for the 2WW, hopefully it will make the time go quicker. I have just sent the photo to my email account so as soon as it arrives i will try and show you xxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok ladies off for the weekend very soon, have a good one all and catch up Monday  

oh sorry, and gentlemen, Mr Wildcat  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just finishing reading and cheesy's off!   have a good weekend and enjoy the break!

I am waiting for my hair dresser to show up so might have to dash all of a sudden.

Ali -         
I saw Ann, I gave her a hug and a kiss and managed a sneeky peek at her pics too - it looks fab!
Was weird being back there but equipped with my buserilin and needles ready for the 12th!!  
Am quite looking forward to it now and feeling  
Well done you on those two embies, wish you all the luck in the world.  We want to see the pics!

Sho - am really sorry about your brother hun, thats awful  

Kate - keep em coming!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon all - just got back from a mini food shop - ran out of a few things so I had to go otherwise MrW goes hungry tonight!

Luc - This cycle was a little different here is what I did:

1. Think positive from the second it started - this IS going to work - do not allow your self to think anything negative, not even for a second. In the past I was very positive on the outside, but negative on the inside - this is prob due to the losses we have had and me feeling like I was never going to be a mum. I'm still not past that stage now (we only made it to 7 weeks each time) but I refuse to think it's going to go wrong this time.  I even put affirmations on the fridge (as per zita west) and read it every time I go to the fridge (which is often!)

My mum made me watch a video called The Secret - it's about positive thinking, and I followed it - is basically teaches that you get what you ask for - so if you think it's going to go wrong then that is what you will get - and if you think it is going to go right - you will get that - this is why I feel it's important to not be negative for a second - I dont know if this is just a load of rubbish, but it helped keep me focused cos every time I felt my mind straying towards worry I would change it to something good. I didn't even knicker check this time!

2. I didn't drink 3 litres of water a day or drink 1 litre of milk - I managed maybe up to 2 litres of water and 1 pint of milk but I did eat eggs and was doing my best to ensure I got protein as this helps with egg quality

3. Don't worry about it - do your jab, get on with your day.

4. Take vitamins - I'm on pregnacare, co-enzyme Q10 (zita says good for blood flow), 1000mg vit C drink and omega 3 oils every day.

Other than that - I didn't do acupuncture this time (I did last time) and I ate what I wanted.  I hope this helps


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Just lost my post  
Tash...i knew you would see Ann...she is sooooo lovely...i bet the piccies were great
Great news you are now armed and dangerous and already for the 12th...thats the day b4 i test.
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

How long should it take an piccy that i have sent from my phone to my email account to arrive. i sent it about 10 mins ago


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Ali cant help on that one I am useless at techie things


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm going to post another reply as that last one to Luc was a bit long!

Here is an AF dance for Jelly and KTx:

    






























Tara - the psychic lady is here http://www.lesleyanderson.com/

Ali - LOL I'm hard to miss and people tend to remember me cos of the red hair - I always say to people - I'm the one with the red hair! Most of the nurses know me now as I think I've seen all of them at some point over the last 5 months! Even the ladies in accounts know me by name now!

Cheesy - glad to see you get to escape soon!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Not to worry...i have tried sending it to another Email account but it hasn't arrived there yet. I can't afford to buy a phone to PC cable...there are so expensive . xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Elly I am hoping a bit of    does the trick tonight


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I used to find wearing white knickers helps too!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I might get a pair of brand new lacey ones tomorrow and see if that does the trick, the last pair or really nice white nicks I got I ruined by going for a spray tan and putting them on afterwards DOH!!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well i have put my piccy on of our babies...the quality isn't very good and if i try to make it any bigger its really distorted. xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali how exciting it worked for Wildcat so lets hope it gives you the same luck


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope so........i hope the sexy white knickers work....come on AF


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am off for the night now as my eyes are really hurting I think I have been on the computer too much recently  but have an appointment at the opticians tomorrow morning so see what they have to say, will no doubt be online over the weekend as I have so much work to do its not funny

Have a good weekend all catch you laters

Kate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - they look great! Do you have photoshop? You can increase the size a little and not lose too much quality by also upping the dpi - if you don't know what that means then let me know and I'll pm you my private email address and fix it for you - It only takes a second and I dont' mind (I did some of cheesys too!)


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a play around with photoshop with no luck but it would be great if you could have a look for me. i will send it...thankyou


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Ladies

So much to catch up on but just a couple of quick ones.

Ali, lovely embies everything crossed for you honey 

Beckers, well done on your   hope there is loads more to come, looks like we are on a role

Will catch with everyone else when i have manged to read through all the posts.

Weekend off for me 

Love Myra xxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly i have just sent it...thankyou sooooooo much. Dont worry if you cant make it clearer.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

hair cut done, although you would never notice!  

Ali - those embies look great, so cute!  

Wildcat - will be   all the way and banish any negative thought
that appears in my head.

Am glad that I got the reading recorded now cause I can listen to it as and 
when I need to!  probably everyday!    I love the bit when she says
really sincerely that i will be a happy girl cause I am going to have my baby!
She is almost laughing with joy when she says it!   

Hi Myra!

I'm waiting for dh to come home now...i've had a day of getting rid of hair
today!  Hmmm maybe up for some   tonight!  

I actually fancy going out for a curry, but might leave that til tomorrow night as
there is poo on the tv on saturday!

Bye kate - go and get some cucumber on those eyes!

Am i waffling or what!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad to see you are    and very   ...good girl.
I had my hair cut last week and you can notice it....i had 5 inches cut of and now have a Bob......i can just about put it in a pony tail. It looks so much healthier but i have to straighten it evertime i wash it as i have a bit of a kink  
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

i have just reread that post and there are so many spelling mistakes......whoops


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - your pic is on its way back  - to make it bigger open in photoshop and do image size  - then change the box that is resolution from 72 to something like 300 or 500 - this will make the pic bigger and you won't lose too much quality.

NVH - good -    

Ali - you have a kink ooo do tell


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just watching the news and these bast*rds mugged this women but
threatening put drop her 19 wk old baby on the concrete!  
There are some really sick people in this world!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

arrghh wrote a post and lost it again.

Thanks wildcat,

Im going to follow in you r footsteps. Im not doing the milk thing either. last time it made me feel so ill i stopped eating food. this time im just being normal but trying to be healthy. inside i really beleive this is my time (but saying that out loud feels a bit scary) dont want to tempt fate. but here goes i will face my fears and say it loud and clear. 
[fly]
IT WILL WORK. IT WILL WORK. IT WILL WORK. IT WILL WORK. IT WILL WORK. IT WILL WORK. IT WILL WORK. IT WILL WORK. [/fly]


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Elly...it hasn't arrive yet..will keep checking   
Kink   ...haven't you got one


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Lucy...when are you having EC


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, do not talk to me about bob haircuts, since i had mine done the hairdryer is out every morning, and as for the ponytail mine all falls out when i tie it back, looked great when i walked out the hairdressers, i want it to grow 
So fed up with it 

Hi NVH, hope you are well honey 

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ALi, 

It should have been mon, but has been moved to weds. my follicles are growing but a bit slower than hoped. so am hoping my scan on monday will show all is fine. thats the plan. your babies are beautiful by the way. 

Luc


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, good luck for scan on Monday


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Luc - this IS you time. Everythings crossed for wed

Wildcat - thanks for the a/f dance, think a bit of   is in order as well


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Jellybabe, Thanks hun. here is a dance for you                        

ali, why are they scanning you on monday?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Jellybabe

That always gets it moving for me, good luck honey

Luv Myra xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well you see, you have to pay the price for fashionable hair styles!
Mines long and curly, its so easy....my BIL takes the pee, he calls me
something out of charlies angels


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH

I love Charlies Angels, they are all so pretty, so that is a compliment


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc - sit down every day and spend 10 minutes visualising your follies growing - try to actually see them in your mind, see them getting bigger and think about how you want the outcome of this  tx to be.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Mine is not fashionable, just a pain


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Wildcat, still smiling for you both


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh i didn't think of it like that - thanks myra  
its luc thats getting scanned on mon by the way!     

Good luck luc, hope you get the go ahead


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH

I look like scary angel


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

myra!

My dh is home - yayyyyyy    

Have a good night everyone and lots of     to you all!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening all!

Beckers       you go girl! well done!

Sho- so sorry to read about your brother my heart goes out to you all!  

Ali- Nice babies     do they look like you or DH?  

Minow where are? Is one still joining me for a cyber glass of plonk? 

Nibbles its going to get better PROMISE   

Cheesy tell us where you work and we will arrive in force and sort them  

Wildcat- I agree about the milk during TX if its not natural for us to drink 2ltrs all the time then why during TX? any my accupuncturist said its mucus producing which isnt good for me, so I ate yummy dippy eggs and a soya yoghurt daily. 

The bus was cool I had it all to myself! No smelly moany grannies to contend with either!

I had a bloddy good cry during accupuncture today, it made me realise how brave ive tried to be and god it helped, fillet steak and a nice bottle of red will help tonight too


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill

So sorry to hear of your news, thinking of you, i have already started on the red wine, enjoy honey

LOL about smelly grannies, i am a Care Manager for the elderly, so i have that all day every day, no i love all my old ladies and gents.

Luv & Hugs Myra xxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG Im so sorry Myra I didnt mean to offend!  sorry grannies 

your early on the plonk! but hey its Friday!!!   enjoy

Its 3rd time lucky for me you know!! We will start again in Dec and wake those snoozy snowbabies in the new year, see NEW YEAR! NEW START!

Love to you all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill
No offense taken honey, they can be very demanding and i get very frustrated with them, but we have all got to get old.

Everything crossed for your 3rd attempt, new year, new baby 

Luv Myra xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have to admit it scares the s**t out of me, I so dont want to get old!    and my Mum is showing Old Lady Traits (which she denies of course) shes going to be really hard work when she older, shes soooooo stubborn, love her to bits though  

Have you read that poem written by the old lady in a care home about her life as a girl, wife, mother etc it breaks my heart and buts you to shame having negative thoughts about the elderly   Maybe I should take it to Tesco's with me to remind me when the "Blue Rinse Brigade" hog the Isles


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly- I havent received your email yet


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have only got Photoshop starter edition and i cant seem to find where to increase the DPI   its very basic


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - check again, I've just resent it - I actually sent it from a different email address as I don't really use the hotmail one (only for MSN chat!) so it might come from [email protected]  - check that hotmail hasn't put me down as spam!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Off to bed as can't keep eyes open!
Sorry Gil - missed our drinking session. Hope the wines good though. (probably good for me to have a night off). Just eaten (well at 7.30) far too much for diner. Naughty Minow, not good for the waist line at all, but was yummy.
RIght have to go coz sooooooooo tired. Have a lovely friday evening all and *see* you over the weekend.
lol
minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My goodness, what's happened?.......people must be away......

Well good morning all
i haven't got anything to say really (building back gate today, what fun!) I just thought I'd pop on to make sure I didn't end up with too many pages of chat to read later and what do i find....everyone either in bed or away....no chat at all.
Well as you know I can chat to myself quite succesfully but reather than stay and be billy no mates, I'll pop off for a bit and come back later to see if anyone's out to play!
lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning Minow

I think you're the only who's up! you've been talking about fixing this gate for days now, so I'll believe it when I see it if you don't mind  

As for me, not much to report either. I'm heading out early afternoon to do a Wedding. Lady has a four tier cake!! It's the first real one we've done. So far we've had lots of birthdays and Christenings and a one tier Wedding cake so this is a big deal for us today. I just hope we won't drop the things. She's had a tier of lemon drizzle, a tier of carrot and the top tier is fruit. On the sid a chocolate cutting cake so it's been quite a lot of work really, but a good challenge. I'm taking lots of pictures so you'll be able to see it later on today on the web site. Plug plug

I've taken up the cello as well as a bit of fun for me, and its not the flute so its great!! I might do a bit of that later, butI', rubbish!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69396.new#new


----------

